# Official Dynamite - Aug 18th - the last labour



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

hello WF peeps, it is _that_ week in AEW - its time baby, let'ssssfucccckiiiinnnggggggoooooooooooooooo

First up is Dynamite in Houston, and we are kicking off with a stacked show

Jericho v MJF in the 5th labour of Jericho. Jericho cannot have his Judas entrance theme and cannot use the Judas effect. What are the odds to the crowd singing him in anyway? 100% I guess


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427286138285350921
Sting and Darby vs 2.0 in a tornado tag (smart with Sting's age) - and what are the chances Darby picks up a mic afterward to say some shit? 99%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427032579677450240
Then in a Tag Title match - the Young Bucks defends against Jurassic Express! This is the first title shot JE has received and should be a good one (wait, is it?)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427009702097940482
and finally we have Spears vs Sammy - with Sammy making a big announcement. TNT title? yahs plzzzz - over 9000%!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427057519000625153
All this and more - we'll most likely hear from Kenny, Christian, Starks, Cage, Page, Paige, Naitch, Genophage and many more

oh, and I am sure Malakai is somewhere sitting in a dark room waiting for somebody to knock or some shit

Discussssss!

Edit> Lance Archer is also going to Kill Dan Lambert 

and Thunder Rosa vs Penelopeeeee


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah... crowd is singing 

calm down AEW, it was always happening anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426950856109330432


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a good episode. I'm itching for another Malakai Black match. Are they gonna make us wait until All Out?

I hope MJF comes out first and cuts a promo "discouraging" the crowd from singing Judas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Build to All Out is here.

Can't wait for this. Matches look good. Interesting to see what happens in the aftermath to the Darby match, also looking forward to the tag titles match as well as the route they to down for MJF and Jericho at All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Think we’re heading towards Lucha Bros v YB for the tag titles?

i was hoping we’d be at PnP v YB by now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking great so far, Spears vs Guevara Ive also been looking forward to just because of all their bad blood, AEW is great at holding off on matches and spreading shit out. I wonder what the Rampage card will look like, they gotta stack it being that they’re at the United Center.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Think we’re heading towards Lucha Bros v YB for the tag titles?
> 
> i was hoping we’d be at PnP v YB by now


Seems like they’re still feuding with FTR so hopefully they face the Lucha Bros


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was hoping we’d be at PnP v YB by now


OT 
That'll be saved for the NYC Stadium show.............if it goes ahead


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Be interesting to see if they lay down another big tease for Punk being on Rampage. They're going to want to get as many eyes on it as possible without actually saying "he will be on the show".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if Ric Flair will show up. I don't know if he was allowed in AAA because Mexico doesn't give a fuck or if he doesn't have a 90-day


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if Ric Flair will show up. I don't know if he was allowed in AAA because Mexico doesn't give a fuck or if he doesn't have a 90-day


I read that he doesn’t have one.

With all the hype and Jericho, MJF, Sting, Darby and The Bucks advertised, this should do a great rating.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Please have Young Bucks lose and go away for a long, long time!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very good card. 

Wonder with the competition of challenge every week whether they can hit a million plus most weeks. 

Be tough for sure but hope we see a million for this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Please have Young Bucks lose and go away for a long, long time!


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


>


A man can hope!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

PNP will take the belts off Yb. I will not accept any other team.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

2.0 have really impressed me with their run in AEW so far. looks like a stacked card !


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now that’s a GREAT card. This is gonna be one hell of a show tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder if Jericho takes time off after he (hopefully) loses to MJF, or if he stays around for all the bigger shows coming up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Think we’re heading towards Lucha Bros v YB for the tag titles?
> 
> i was hoping we’d be at PnP v YB by now


PNP vs Young Bucks at Grand Slam in New York seems to be the obvious encounter for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> PNP vs Young Bucks at Grand Slam in New York seems to be the obvious encounter for me.


very true - NY will pop huge for pnp


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fuck ill have to stay the fuck off this site for a week. Cant catch dynamite or rampage until next monday lol. Enoy the show boys !


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder Rosa vs. Penelope Ford added to Dynamite after Thunder stopped Penelope from a post-match attack on Masha Slamovich during Dark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to Dynamite


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Really excited for this show tonight. Sting in action. Jericho vs MJF. Spears vs Sammy. Tag Team Championships on the line. It’s gonna be one hell of a show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good card tonight.

Should be a good one.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome card tonight and I'm off work tomorrow so brews it is!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa is on the card hell yeah.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

can't believe its Wed already - time flies

are they going to give an off-air cue to the crowd that they should start to sing Judas? 

or are they leaving it to fate? cause it can be a horrible shit-show if its left to fate


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can't believe its Wed already - time flies
> 
> are they going to give an off-air cue to the crowd that they should start to sing Judas?
> 
> or are they leaving it to fate? cause it can be a horrible shit-show if its left to fate


I would assume a fair few plants around to help get it started.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> fuck ill have to stay the fuck off this site for a week. Cant catch dynamite or rampage until next monday lol. Enoy the show boys !


Lol make sure to stay off of social media as well, Punk news is gonna be everywhere


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive seen a lot of posts on twitter about talent having problems with cancelled flights. Hopefully everyone can get there safely. 

Its the best card since the show with Jericho/Gage. I am really hyped for the tag title match, Stings TNT return and Jericho/MJF. 

I have a feeling Sammy's annaucment will have something to do with Jericho. Hes been always between him and Maxwell, dating back to the Blood and Guts match and earlier. Something tells me they're doing MJF match here, so at All Out Guevara can take on Jericho.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Regaeding Darby, I'm hoping that's where Malaki will appear either during or post match and we end up with Darby vs Malaki at All Out. Hell, Darby could once again mention the "Best in the world", lights go out, come back on, Sting is laid out in the ring and on the stage Malaki sits cross legged with a mic and stings bat. Teases a promo and the show ends (or he challenges Darby for All Out here). Cross legged with mic will be another Punk tease, (going back to Punks "pipe bomb" promo), and I'd rather end on a cliffhanger of Black not talking and just dropping/throwing mic as the show ends, to not only tease Punk but also tease whether Black is working with Punk... (being a throwback to nWo in that speculation is high he's coming soon, but will he be face or heel and is he coming alone etc.)


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

@LifeInCattleClass The preview should also include the Dan Lambert/Lance Archer segment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> @LifeInCattleClass The preview should also include the Dan Lambert/Lance Archer segment.


oooh - good call

i can only fit in 5 media / its all the forum allows

but I'll put a blurb in


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Bland said:


> Regaeding Darby, I'm hoping that's where Malaki will appear either during or post match and we end up with Darby vs Malaki at All Out. Hell, Darby could once again mention the "Best in the world", lights go out, come back on, Sting is laid out in the ring and on the stage Malaki sits cross legged with a mic and stings bat. Teases a promo and the show ends (or he challenges Darby for All Out here). Cross legged with mic will be another Punk tease, (going back to Punks "pipe bomb" promo), and I'd rather end on a cliffhanger of Black not talking and just dropping/throwing mic as the show ends, to not only tease Punk but also tease whether Black is working with Punk... (being a throwback to nWo in that speculation is high he's coming soon, but will he be face or heel and is he coming alone etc.)


Interesting idea. I think Black is gearing up to face Miro, though. That is why he finished his most recent promo saying "Then you realize that you have been arguing with God!"


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Bland said:


> Regaeding Darby, I'm hoping that's where Malaki will appear either during or post match and we end up with Darby vs Malaki at All Out. Hell, Darby could once again mention the "Best in the world", lights go out, come back on, Sting is laid out in the ring and on the stage Malaki sits cross legged with a mic and stings bat. Teases a promo and the show ends (or he challenges Darby for All Out here). Cross legged with mic will be another Punk tease, (going back to Punks "pipe bomb" promo), and I'd rather end on a cliffhanger of Black not talking and just dropping/throwing mic as the show ends, to not only tease Punk but also tease whether Black is working with Punk... (being a throwback to nWo in that speculation is high he's coming soon, but will he be face or heel and is he coming alone etc.)


Sounds cool. Imagine similar teases at Rampage and having Punk cross legged in the middle of the ring when the lights go back. That crowd would shit its pants!

They should do something with Black and Andrade. Both were quite hot signings and had just one match since coming to AEW. Malakai had a great feud with Cody that can be revisited soon, but Andrade is just burning himself on the mike week after week. It's hard to take this guy seriously.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Last Dynamite before CM Punk is All Elite


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Lol make sure to stay off of social media as well, Punk news is gonna be everywhere



couldnt give 2 fucks about him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> couldnt give 2 fucks about him


can you give a single fuck?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Now that's a card worth watching, even though I would watch either way lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can you give a single fuck?


 2 pumps


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

People are tuning in for fallout from Christian vs Omega. I'll bet the show opens with 20 minutes of Bucks instead.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Removed, sorry for wrong info y'all.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Dynamite


Hype. 

That was a brilliant promo by 2.0. Can't wait to see them get their arse kicked by Sting and Darby. 

Britt segment was awesome too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NamelessJobber said:


> Britt Baker also "in action" tonight, and Starks v Brian Cage too. Surprised no Kenny or Christian Cage advertised. I'm sure one or both pf them will be there to do or say something but not advertised at all.


Starks/Cage and Baker being in action hasn't been advertised or confirmed on AEWs social media - so not sure either are happening.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Starks/Cage and Baker being in action hasn't been advertised or confirmed on AEWs social media - so not sure either are happening.


I see. I hope it's true then and Britt and Starks are on the show because I like them both.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NamelessJobber said:


> I see. I hope it's true then and Britt and Starks are on the show because I like them both.


I do remember them saying Cage and Starks will be interacting so could be a promo of some kind.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

NamelessJobber said:


> Britt Baker also "in action" tonight, and Starks v Brian Cage too. Surprised no Kenny or Christian Cage advertised. I'm sure one or both of them will be there to do or say something but not advertised at all.
> 
> Edit: sorry noticed the Starks and Brian Cage part of the poster doesn't say VS on it so may be they are just confronting each other verbally this week, not a match yet. Not sure.


It does say “vs” if you look carefully.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Erik. said:


> I do remember them saying Cage and Starks will be interacting so could be a promo of some kind.


They could use the newest phrase WWE likes to put out there now... 'Face to Face'. From what I've read, haven't they used this same tagline for a segment on each of the 3 weekly programs (one on every show) for the past 2-3 weeks?

Help me out here, but they had Joe and Kross last night... Goldberg and Lashley on Monday... Reigns and Cena last Friday. There has to be more than that though isn't there?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Garty said:


> They could use the newest phrase WWE likes to put out there now... 'Face to Face'. From what I've read, haven't they used this same tagline for a segment on each of the 3 weekly programs (one on every show) for the past 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Help me out here, but they had Joe and Kross last night... Goldberg and Lashley on Monday... Reigns and Cena last Friday. There has to be more than that though isn't there?


Can't say I watch that shit. 

But going off repetitive bollocks, youre probably not wrong 😅


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> It does say “vs” if you look carefully.


But its not a real image. 

I assume he got it from reddit where some guy puts them together.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Can't say I watch that shit.
> 
> But going off repetitive bollocks, youre probably not wrong 😅


I don't watch it either, but I do catch up on it the odd time. You know, just to read about the latest casualties and who might be joining AEW soon!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I assume Dan Lambert is still bringing the 'two great UFC champions' to this show too?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Garty said:


> They could use the newest phrase WWE likes to put out there now... 'Face to Face'. From what I've read, haven't they used this same tagline for a segment on each of the 3 weekly programs (one on every show) for the past 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Help me out here, but they had Joe and Kross last night... Goldberg and Lashley on Monday... Reigns and Cena last Friday. There has to be more than that though isn't there?


Sasha/Bianca


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> It does say “vs” if you look carefully.





Erik. said:


> But its not a real image.
> 
> I assume he got it from reddit where some guy puts them together.


My bad. Didn't see the vs and didn't realize it wasn't a real poster. I'll just remove it to avoid putting wrong info out there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> I assume Dan Lambert is still bringing the 'two great UFC champions' to this show too?


Adesanya and Nunes lets goooooo


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Which match opens the show? My guess is the Bucks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Which match opens the show? My guess is the Bucks.


Good way to get the crowd hot


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

So anybody else thinks Guevara announcement is him leaving the Inner Circle? He will help MJF win leading to his match with Jericho at All Out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Maybe Sammy will announce he's going to Japan for the G1 Climax and will come back stronger. I doubt he'll leave the Inner Circle so suddenly, though.

I'm not sold on him challenging Miro either, not until the Pinnacle/IC feud decisively ends. All members of that feud have pretty much exclusively faced each other in big matches since it began except Jericho with his trials.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The card is stacked tonight. I am hyped


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starting with a promo! Must be to set up Mox's PPV match?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I wasn't a fan of Wild thing but now I love it lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW production just makes wreslting feel cool and special unlike the lifeless WWE production.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Sting looks great


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

It’s Sting!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened to Mox and Kingston? I missed something?? 

And good start to the show btw


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Facts though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm liking 2.0 and Garcia actually.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god theres the dreaded "You still got it" chants...Worst cringiest chant of all time. Sting did like 1 clothesline and immediately "YOU STILL GO IT".


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sting in the opening match










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a start!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hot crowd


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Sting looks in better shape than when he returned in 2014.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened to Mox and Kingston? I missed something??
> 
> And good start to the show btw


2.0 attacked them


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Congratulations to Sammy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> 2.0 attacked them


Thanks!

So far this is a great start. Good shit pal


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

darby is the best.

hell of a start


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I MARKED OUT ALL OVER THE FLOOR!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This announce booth is SO much refreshing compared to Rampage! LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy SHIT the crowd on FIRE


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

OUCH That skateboard had to hurt like hell


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

My god how the hell is Sting THIS good at his age?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Sting with the no sell


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd is on fire, and this is a really good match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

No sell a table? lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sting holy shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So old man Sting just no sold a table spot? Ok now whenever anyone else goes through a table and stays down they look like shit cause this old guy can take it and immediately get up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thought that guy was going to accidentally trip Darby on the guardrail, lol.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. I marked out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Justin Roberts? Interesting. I kind of like Dasha better TBH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

STING WITH THE NO SELL!!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sting is an absolute madman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a fucking good start!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sting no sells the table and then beats 2 geeks by himself 😂


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Great match to start the show 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fun match, although yeah the no-sell table spot was dumb.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

FUCK YES!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol take that jobbers


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME???
HOW FUCKING AWESOME WAS THAT???


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

My god how the hell is Sting THIS good at his age?!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hot start!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheeeeeesh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That is how you start a fucking show!!!!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Sting does Scorpion Deathlock better on two people than he does on one! 🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was awesome. Let's do Sting vs Omega sometime LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a lot of fun. Sting reminds me of Hogan after his WWE return in the 00s, fans eating up everything he does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STING JUST NO SOLD A DOUBLE POWERBOMB THROUGH A TABLE!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428147644979814400


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting no sells a double powerbomb through a table, gets up double scorpion death drops, then double scorpion death locks 2 guys for the win.

Tell me how AEW doesn't let old guys embarrass young guys lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What a nice tight venue, that crowd is nearly on top of the wrestlers - awesome atmosphere.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No offense to that girl but Sammy could do so much better, i mean damn lol thats a weird looking couple.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This venue/arena is so cool and refreshing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Awww…Sammy. They been together for 5+ years


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow Sting looked great, fun match, hot as hell crowd. Great start.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit. I could turn off this show now and say it's already better than 3 hours of fucking Raw.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The skateboard spot had to hurt. Darby is as crazy as Foley at times.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Slim pickings in Houston, huh?" Yoooooooooooo, why he violated like that! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This start to the show was unreal.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Darby might be the best home grown AEW talent. He might be a legitimate star.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> No offense to that girl but Sammy could do so much better, i mean damn lol thats a weird looking couple.


Fan girls everywhere hearts are broken.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Sting no sells a double powerbomb through a table, gets up double scorpion death drops, then double scorpion death locks 2 guys for the win.
> 
> Tell me how AEW doesn't let old guys embarrass young guys lol


Yeah everyones marking out going nuts, if anyone did that in WWE they'd be shitting all over it.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Sting looked great. I want him in a single match with Omega now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Double Scorpion Deathlock spot looked great. I thought Darby was going to Coffin Drop them at first.*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy Shit. I could turn off this show now and say it's already better than 3 hours of fucking Raw.


Yeah even if the rest of the show stinks, we got an awesome start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah everyones marking out going nuts, if anyone did that in WWE they'd be shitting all over it.


Who cares? They beat 2.0 
They have no matches on Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Sting no sells a double powerbomb through a table, gets up double scorpion death drops, then double scorpion death locks 2 guys for the win.
> 
> Tell me how AEW doesn't let old guys embarrass young guys lol


*Can't wait for these same people marking out to shit on Goldberg this Saturday.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> "Slim pickings in Houston, huh?" Yoooooooooooo, why he violated like that! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣


Lol man was dropping truth bombs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah everyones marking out going nuts, if anyone did that in WWE they'd be shitting all over it.


Killing it and talking about how this why they have no new stars lol. But aye as much as I hate seeing old Sting he's over so fuck it I guess lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Darby might be the best home grown AEW talent. He might be a legitimate star.


Giving him some creative freedom is perfect for him. People talk about him v Punk, but I'm also interested in seeing what him and Wyatt come out with, if he signs. As long as it's not the supernatural stuff of course.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sting no selling a powerbomb through a table is just...what?!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. They’re out of control tonight. This is incredible.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shawn Spear's shitty promo is all you need to look at to see why Sting is so over still.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think it’s safe to say TK doesn’t think the 2 jobbers Sting beat have any future the way they were beat


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Sting no sells a double powerbomb through a table, gets up double scorpion death drops, then double scorpion death locks 2 guys for the win.
> 
> Tell me how AEW doesn't let old guys embarrass young guys lol


They had to earn those contracts with a hard L


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> No offense to that girl but Sammy could do so much better, i mean damn lol thats a weird looking couple.


Pam's been on Sammy's vlog a bunch and she's super cool.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Who cares? They beat 2.0
> They have no matches on Dynamite.


I mean its not about the guys he beat, he just made the business look fake as fuck by acting like a table bump is nothing, and especially a guy his age acting like its nothing was what made it worse.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Killing it and talking about how this why they have no new stars lol. But aye as much as I hate seeing old Sting he's over so fuck it I guess lol.


I’m thinking too he remembers his last time in Houston didnt end so well. This was redemption.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't wait for these same people marking out to shit on Goldberg this Saturday.*


Ehhh big difference. Goldberg can't actually go anymore he's shown he's in awful shape and condition. Sting still moves around well. Also Sting isn't out here fighting for the AEW title. He was in a tag match and they beat newcomers.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah everyones marking out going nuts, if anyone did that in WWE they'd be shitting all over it.


Imagine if Goldberg did this.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't wait for these same people marking out to shit on Goldberg this Saturday.*


Really not the same, is it. That's coming from someone who's all time favourite is Goldberg.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't wait for these same people marking out to shit on Goldberg this Saturday.*


Right lol. More so it's just funny remembering folk being upset the entirety of The Kliq and DX beat up The Revival, but Sting pushing this young team full of alleged potential shit in, is great.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

They're so good at making the show feel exciting.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Now Tully doing moves...Just waiting for Flair to come down and fight lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much energy so far in this show. Great match so far.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Most good looking Western women are entitled thots. Sammy got a cute door next door type chick who seems low key and feminine. If shes loyal on top of that, then shes an amazing catch.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This crowd is lit!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Sting and Darby beating a jobber tag team shouldn’t be getting this much criticism


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy tanked a top rope tombstone, so he is strong against piledrivers. He'll be alright


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love to see referees enforcing rules now.
*


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tully you son of a bitch.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm a miserable cunt but people on here really do take themselves and wrestling far, far too seriously. Stop fucking crying, over analysing and just enjoy fun moments.

Waaaaa Sting squashed a borderline unknown, jobber tag team waaaaaaaa.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I rate Spears' chances of a win here at about 0.2%.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Stop comparing it to WWE. Goldberg is main eventing PPVs for the world title and he can barely walk to the ring without getting tired. Sting is beating newcomers at the start of the show and he appears to still have some conditioning.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Imagine if Goldberg did this.


He cant go past 4 or 5 minutes lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> No offense to that girl but Sammy could do so much better, i mean damn lol thats a weird looking couple.


I could say the same thing about Alexa Bliss and Paige. They could have any man they want but chose to be with such ugly guys. But I guess they really love each other and don't care about looks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Tully needs to be careful.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Imagine if Goldberg did this.


Wrestle on the undercard as a supporting act to a young homemade star, taking a powerbomb through a table against two jobbers. 

I think there are about six or seven things in that sentence that would never happen with Goldberg or WWE.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

20 minutes of Dynamite and already more posts than the Raw live thread.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> Now Tully doing moves...Just waiting for Flair to come down and fight lmao


Get Arn out there too for a reunion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The trio of announcing is so much better than Rampage's.


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Great energy to tonight's show already, love to see it, hope spears doesn't kill it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The energy of this show so far overall and the fact that it doesn't feel so fucking staged and robotic like Raw is refreshing and gives off a more unpredictable vibe.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

To the people talking shit about Sammy's girl saying that he can do better. You are a fucking idiot. Straight up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> I have a feeling it’s gonna be one amazing show tonight. Their best in a while.


I know my wrestling!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They had to earn those contracts with a hard L
> 
> View attachment 106542


Clearly lol. Least they got paid


FrankenTodd said:


> I’m thinking too he remembers his last time in Houston didnt end so well. This was redemption.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's where the Rollins match was?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> I could say the same thing about Alexa Bliss and Paige. They could have any man they want but chose to be with such ugly guys. But I guess they really love each other and don't care about looks.


Alexa just wants to be with someone more famous than she is.

Sammy and his fiancé are high school sweethearts


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Imagine if Goldberg did this.


If Goldberg hit a double spear and double jackhammer on some jobbers, I'd mark out. (on the youtube clip)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears is so underrated. It was the attempt to make him an upper card guy that hurt him. In this midcard role he's good imo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ehhh big difference. Goldberg can't actually go anymore he's shown he's in awful shape and condition. Sting still moves around well. Also Sting isn't out here fighting for the AEW title. He was in a tag match and they beat newcomers.


Eh its not about the wrestler, anyone in WWE could do what Sting did and these same people would shit all over it guaranteed. But cause its in AEW "Oh my god that was awesome!!!" if say Triple H did that "Oh my god he just killed the business and buried those guys!!".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The XL 2 said:


> Most good looking Western women are entitled thots. Sammy got a cute door next door type chick who seems low key and feminine. If shes loyal on top of that, then shes an amazing catch.


If your girl was with you when you had nothing and believed in you, then she deserves to be by your side when you're on top.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn people really comparing oldbergs broke down ass to sting atleast sting can go more than 3 minutes with our needing an oxygen tank and last time I checked squashing a jobber team isn't in the same galaxy as being gifted a title shot after getting squashed his last match


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Spears is so underrated. It was the attempt to make him an upper card guy that hurt him. In this midcard role he's good imo.


He definitely has a place in this role.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Eh its not about the wrestler, anyone in WWE could do what Sting did and these same people would shit all over it guaranteed. But cause its in AEW "Oh my god that was awesome!!!" if say Triple H did that "Oh my god he just killed the business and buried those guys!!".


Context matters. If Triple H did this to a relatively new tag team most won't care. It depends who's on the receiving end.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unpredictable feel to the show so far...Love it! Anything can happen


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Eh its not about the wrestler, anyone in WWE could do what Sting did and these same people would shit all over it guaranteed. But cause its in AEW "Oh my god that was awesome!!!" if say Triple H did that "Oh my god he just killed the business and buried those guys!!".


Sting beat up a jobber tag team. Lets not act like he geeked out Lucha Bros. It was awesome and an awesomely booked match. The WWE wish they could book a match like that.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

That was funny as hell LMFAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lo that was such a cool spot both jumping up to the top rope


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That double springboard thing was awesome.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn what a cutter.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is GREAT.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lo that was such a cool spot both jumping up to the top rope


Then Spears flipping him off lmfao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't understand people who solely judge relationships on looks. You have to be really immature. She might be the nicest and sweetest girl in the world but if she's not a 10/10 "you can do better." Grow the hell up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love watching Sammy perform, but I hate the layout of his matches. That RKO off the top rope should've been enough. The finish is always something less devastating.*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Damn people really comparing oldbergs broke down ass to sting atleast sting can go more than 3 minutes with our needing an oxygen tank and last time I checked squashing a jobber team isn't in the same galaxy as being gifted a title shot after getting squashed his last match


They're just determined to not enjoy the show.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Nice coffin drop Sammy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good spot, but some of the things people kick out of in AEW at times lol.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I def want sammy to go after Miro and TNT belt. Which they should have him win


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg that senton had to hurt like hell. This match should be over

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sting beat up a jobber tag team. Lets not act like he geeked out Lucha Bros. It was awesome and an awesomely boomed match. The WWE wish they could book a match like that.


Hey i'm not bothered that he beat up two jobbers, who cares honestly, its the no selling of the table spot i didn't like.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Whoa! Aubrey Edwards just took off her shoes in the middle of reffing a match. She must be a fan of these forums.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok that’s fucking stupid. Should’ve ended there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol spears should have lost there. That kick out was dumb


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit I did not expect Spears to kick out.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Good for the Crowd holding back on the CM Punk chants. Im shocked not any yet lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And its over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*630 after a DVD on the guardrail isn't enough to put out the lowest tier of jobber in this company. Ridiculous.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay. Tony Khan…you magnificent mother*****. Thank you for this incredible show tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is he bleeding from?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Brooooo and he busted him open....What a match dude!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TheFiend666 said:


> Good for the Crowd holding back on the CM Punk chants. Im shocked not any yet lol


When the show is actually good they don’t have to lol


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Spears is dead. Killer match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Feels like i'm watching a ppv right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Spears is busted open the HARD WAY!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I mean the last 2 minutes killed the initial pop of Sammy winning.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This is every masturbatory faux epic match nowadays. Hate it. Crowd loves it so eh.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good match..the kick out was stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the segment transitions are off the chart RN.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sting beat up a jobber tag team. Lets not act like he geeked out Lucha Bros. It was awesome and an awesomely booked match. The WWE wish they could book a match like that.


Exactly. Sting beat who was suppose to beat. Sting jobbing to these scrubs would be dumb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Don sounds like he is losing his voice.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Sammy is a star!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The 630 kick out was eh. However the match overall was excellent, and topped the opener. The finish was great.

First half-hour of the show was awesome.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Trophies said:


> When the show is actually good they don’t have to lol


True but man if it really happens friday this is huge. So im still pretty shocked lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Clearly lol. Least they got paidOh that's where the Rollins match was?


Yes in Houston. And I remember because I was there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 matches in 30 minutes and 2 segments! This is what they should do more often not 1 match in 30 minutes like usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just don't invite Jake to the wedding


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Callis is a top 3 alpha personality on AEW. He exudes it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Nice. Samoa Joe-esque by Spears.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gonna be hard to maintain the pace in the 2nd hour. Hope they do because I’m having a blast.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Guevara vs Spears felt like a PPV match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't understand people who solely judge relationships on looks. You have to be really immature. She might be the nicest and sweetest girl in the world but if she's not a 10/10 "you can do better." Grow the hell up.


I mean its just a little odd a guy who calls himself a Spanish sex god and constantly post pictures of himself trying to look sexy is with such a plain looking girl, he's just a guy that seems rather shallow and full of himself, so it was a bit of shock he's proposing to this average looking girl.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> He definitely has a place in this role.


He’s a good hand


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Easily one of the best 30 minutes I've seen on TV like @Chan Hung said, this feels like watching a PPV. CAN THEY KEEP IT UP?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF also kicked out of the 630. Sammy must be wanting to condition people to believe it’s not his finisher tho it should be


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Nice. Samoa Joe-esque by Spears.


To no surprise Samoa Joe did it better.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shawn Spears was so so good in that match. To be honest, the first two matches have seen good work by the heels to put heat on the babyfaces. Ending was overkill but I guess they wanted a drawn out finish to end this grudge feud. It's a modern day pro wrestling thing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Spears is so underrated. It was the attempt to make him an upper card guy that hurt him. In this midcard role he's good imo.


Always been a spears fan hes solid and his heel work is pretty good. Hes also getting bigger so that's helping. That match was really good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The 630 kick out was eh. However the match overall was excellent, and topped the opener. The finish was great.
> 
> First half-hour of the show was awesome.


*This is what happens when you don't put the crowd to sleep with a 20 minute Young Bucks match.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome start to the show though I felt Spears shouldn't have kicked out from the finisher.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dante Martin is such a pure can’t miss baby face


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Shawn Spears was so so good in that match. To be honest, the first two matches have seen good work by the heels to put heat on the babyfaces. Ending was overkill but I guess they wanted a drawn out finish to end this grudge feud. It's a modern day pro wrestling thing.


Its Sammy's hometown of course they went overboard for him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean its just a little odd a guy who calls himself a Spanish sex god and constantly post pictures of himself trying to look sexy is with such a plain looking girl, he's just a guy that seems rather shallow and full of himself, so it was a bit of shock he's proposing to this average looking girl.


I would give this a well thought out response but it's not even worth my time. I don't understand how you can pretend to know someone based on their wrestling nickname/persona.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL this is fucking hilarious


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Andrei Arlovski and JDS oh shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert is a god level heel.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This guy again..YES!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BRING OUT JIM CORNETTE!!!!*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lambert is awesome! This promo should be getting cheered


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol when did AEW sign Trump?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Andrei Arlovski and Junior Dos Santos


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesus lambert is a fire ass promo.

I was wrong on the fighter guesses 

Andrei arlovski and JDS not bad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they allowing this guy to get his own segments just to shit on AEW? in TNA he was doing it against the company's wishes in kayfabe, but AEW is like "Heres your segment to shit on us have at it".


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AA and JDS fucking sick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This may get interesting.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh shit some good UFC fighters in that ring


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. This guy is a legend on the mic.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I would give this a well thought out response but it's not even worth my time. I don't understand how you can pretend to know someone based on their wrestling nickname/persona.


I started typing as well and just thought not even worth trying to explain it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Junior Dos Santos being there is cool. This guy is a dollar store Cornette though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony Khan is channeling his inner Inoki by booking Dan Lambert and American Top Team.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer again?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is amazing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JDS kinda looks like if Randy Orton got in a bunch of real fights


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they allowing this guy to get his own segments just to shit on AEW? in TNA he was doing it against the company's wishes in kayfabe, but AEW is like "Heres your segment to shit on us have at it".


*Because Cornette turned them down, lol.*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Andrei Arlovski and JDS oh shit


The names AEW randomly pulls out of their asses. Vince would make JDS a WrestleMania main event program with Roman Reigns.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Heel promo of the year.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Beats Tito Ortiz's and Rampage Jackson's roles on TNA I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this is one of their best programs in a long while. The transitioning is fucking good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ethan Page and Dan Lambert would be a great heel/heel manager team


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i just realized Jericho may fucking be on Friday yelling again


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Jesus it hasn't even been a full hour yet and so much has happened


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Jericho can't come out to his theme music tonight how in the hell is he gonna get through this? i mean a death match was nothing, but not being able to use his theme music? Jesus Christ what will he do?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a little weird that two UFC HW Champions were a decoy for AEW Midcarders to attack Lance Archer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jesus it hasn't even been a full hour yet and so much has happened


This IS exactly what it should always be like. It's so far about perfect as you can book a show in 40 minutes. So much happening vs 1 match that they usually do for 30 minutes LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Get Sammy to sing it again


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This crowd is having an absolute blast.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is the highest energy 1st hour AEW has ever had


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ehhh big difference. Goldberg can't actually go anymore he's shown he's in awful shape and condition. Sting still moves around well. Also Sting isn't out here fighting for the AEW title. He was in a tag match and they beat newcomers.


Folk just have biases. Folk complained that Sting having tag matches with Cena against The Authority was a waste. But are calling him versus team Taz, Scorpio & Ethan Page, and 2.0 great use


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg Jericho can't come out to his theme music tonight how in the hell is he gonna get through this? i mean a death match was nothing, but not being able to use his theme music? Jesus Christ what will he do?


He's going to mark out to people hopefully singing his song lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

These homegrown performers being over is a pleasure to see


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Archer went out to confront two UFC chanpions, but had been stopped by two midcarders. Lol. Hahahahaha


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jericho v MJF is going to be a swerve and dogshit finish for sure, it's going to the PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any news on Justin Roberts? I'm good with Dasha there.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I miss Tazz singing it lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Geeee said:


> It is a little weird that two UFC HW Champions were a decoy for AEW Midcarders to attack Lance Archer


Well they need some actual wrestlers involved in this. Two UFC guys can´t wrestle by themselves. Though if it is 4 on 4 I wonder who Archer brings with him? Moxley, Kingston, ???...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Whoever asked about Marko Stunt last week, wish granted.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is the highest energy 1st hour AEW has ever had


the flow of the show is helping it so much. its absolutely good. the amount of various things happening in 40 minutes was great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

From now on I shall refer to Jim Cornette as a poor man's Dan Lambert. 

That dude can cut a ridiculous promo holy shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aww hell naw, it's the Young Fucks. Shower break.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm surprised the UFC guys didn't attack Archer but they seemed like a red herring to start Archer vs. Men of the Year. Lambert could be the best manager in pro wrestling.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is the highest energy 1st hour AEW has ever had


This is maybe the best 1 hour they ever had


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He's going to mark out to people hopefully singing his song lol


Yeah lol and he pretty much told them in that promo to sing his theme for him, dude can't wait for this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Whoever asked about Marko Stunt last week, wish granted.*


Fuck there was a guy who said Punk was taking Marko's spot. What evil has been unleashed?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm surprised the fans havent chanted "fuck you knox" or "rick knox sucks" lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Young Bucks going to lose the belts tonight to set up the rematch at All Out


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Whoever asked about Marko Stunt last week, wish granted.*


I wonder whether Marko could actually turn on them, out of Christian jealousy, but Elite already has Cutler and Nakazawa as GOAT lackeys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant stand the Bucks, so damn cringe


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Well they need some actual wrestlers involved in this. Two UFC guys can´t wrestle by themselves. Though if it is 4 on 4 I wonder who Archer brings with him? Moxley, Kingston, ???...


Yeah I don't have a problem with it. I like me some Ethan Page. Just thought it was a funny set-up


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why does knox referees all Bucks matches?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jim Cornette low key loving this show but he's going to nit pick and shit on it just to save face and appease his little followers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Luchasaurus is dogshit, this is the wrong team to be the ones to finally end The Young Bucks reign. Santana and Ortiz should be the ones taking the belts.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm surprised the fans havent chanted "fuck you knox" or "rick knox sucks" lol


Because they actually like dumb.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Luchasaurus is dogshit, this is the wrong team to be the ones to finally end The Young Bucks reign. Santana and Ortiz should be the ones taking the belts.


They won't be


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Luchasaurus is dogshit, this is the wrong team to be the ones to finally end The Young Bucks reign.


He's alright. Wouldn't say he's dog shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why does knox referees all Bucks matches?


Because no one else is dumb enough to do it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the Lucha Bros could appear after the match if the Bucks win.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt Jackson ode to Rick Rude 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW must've gotten extra silver leopard print fabric. Both the Bucks and Sammy rocking it this week.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Any news on Justin Roberts? I'm good with Dasha there.


Hope he stays gone. My least favorite ring announcer of all time


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

These matches are crazy.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

There's a case to be made that this has been the best 60 minutes of any weekly episodic professional wrestling show this year. 

Just an amazing start


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's alright. Wouldn't say he's dog shit.


He just does these awful slow choreographed looking kicks, everything he does is slow and fake looking. Jungle Boy's great but this aint a team that should be winning the tag belts, FTR or Santana and Ortiz should.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Jurassic Express win the belts the crowd will go crazy.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Show has been insanely hot to start and I've loved all of it. 

Only things of note I didn't care for:

- Jobbers in 2.0 and Garcia attacking Mox and Kingston is rather weird, even if it makes sense in storyline since Mox/Kingston/Darby beat them prior. But I don't think they should lay out those guys

- The kickout of the 630 was unnecessary. Should have just had Darby do that, then the GTH for the pin, and just skip the near fall entirely.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's a case to be made that this has been the best 60 minutes of any weekly episodic professional wrestling show this year.
> 
> Just an amazing start


The hyperbole be crazy lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Everything the Bucks do is so overly choreographed and fake looking. Just acting out a bunch of routines.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Young Bucks are fun


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny with that face turn.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit Jungle Boy u ok?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Best 1st hour of Dynamite ever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Omega doing Gods work


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Folk just have biases. Folk complained that Sting having tag matches with Cena against The Authority was a waste. But are calling him versus team Taz, Scorpio & Ethan Page, and 2.0 great use


Oh come on, man. It ain't the same thing. 

Sting was coming off his TNA run and still having long, competitive matches until Rollins gave him an injury so bad he nearly died. He's in his 60s now and it's a testament to Sting's freak athleticism he can go whatsoever. For a 60+ year old man this is absolutely the best use of him.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's a case to be made that this has been the best 60 minutes of any weekly episodic professional wrestling show this year.
> 
> Just an amazing start


Easy yes


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jungle boy should of not took the pin SMH


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why would they not just double team constantly since nothing matters?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Notice they are finally ringing the bell a lot lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Them teasing a repeat of the Kenny/Christian finish was a nice touch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chick Magnet? LOL


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

That match was insanely fun. What an incredible first hour.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not a ref or back stage official to be found.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whip his ass, Kenny!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What a fucking show this is, what a crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Chick Magnet? LOL


CM Punk anvil drops are HEAVY lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay at some point they have to change this up, cause the amount of interference by the Young Bucks in front of the referee is out of control.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good tag match there.

Yeah, probably best hour of wrestling this year. Great stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> Oh come on, man. It ain't the same thing.
> 
> Sting was coming off his TNA run and still having long, competitive matches until Rollins gave him an injury so bad he nearly died. He's in his 60s now and it's a testament to Sting's freak athleticism he can go whatsoever. For a 60+ year old man this is absolutely the best use of him.


No he wasn't this is revisionist history. Folk didn't enjoy the last few years of Sting in TNA when he was wearing a shirt. Folk didn't like him mixing it up with main eventers in big stories in WWE. His AEW run is accepted because of fan goodwill (kudos to them for having it). But anybody saying trotting old Sting out to have low card tag matches is good use is full of shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm surprised the fans havent chanted "fuck you knox" or "rick knox sucks" lol


*I just walked into yet another flat finish for one of their shitty tag matches. Can't believe these idiots do this s*** every f** week.*


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Why even have a ref at this point? The reanimated corpse ref is useless. Match was an average bucks match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The hyperbole be crazy lol.


Name a better 60 minutes of action this year.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck. Dan Lambert is one of my favourite heel promo guys in wrestling right now. Hits every note of ‘I want to slap this guy in the face’ but he makes me want to stick around and hear what he says.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is on fucking fire.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a group of absolute geeks.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chaotic first hour..wow!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> The hyperbole be crazy lol.


I dare you to name a better first hour this year. Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No one saves Christian and Jurassics. Hangman must be drunk in a gutter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This one hour may have been actually better than the one hour of Rampage lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3 me Don!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome fucking first hour!!

Sting was amazing and Darby as always. I actually like 2.0 and think they will be fine.

Sammy vs Spears was so good.

The crowd is hot!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Okay at some point they have to change this up, cause the amount of interference by the Young Bucks in front of the referee is out of control.


Literally every Bucks match ever, whether face or heel. No rules, just goofs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Transitioning is awesome, showing a lot of their top stars.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Time for Britt to bring the viewers back.*


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Another CM shirt for Kenny I see, hehe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I dare you to name a better first hour this year. Lol


Rampage the one hour show was better and SmackDown last week with the Reigns and Cena opening and IC title match between Nakamura and Apollo Crews.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter has such a classy voice


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jamie is jacked and thick. 👀


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hayter can definitely talk. She was good there


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Hayter has such a classy voice


It’s ten a Penny over here 🤣


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Rampage the one hour show was better and SmackDown last week with the Reigns and Cena opening and IC title match between Nakamura and Apollo Crews.


Rampage i can agree with but that Smackdown was good even though the first half hour was just a promo battle.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL that was so awesome that Hayter didn´t do DMD. Almost gimme a beat Tomko levels. 

Maybe that will be the shortest alliance of all-time and she just turns on Britt saying you think I forgot what happened two years ago. I have been training my ass off, look at my body, to get back at you. Hey that would be awesome.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That's the best 60 minutes of Pro Wrestling I've seen this year on a weekly show and it's not even remotely close. 

So refreshing after giving RAW a shot on Monday.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That first hour flew by. Just tremendous action, and storytelling. And the crowd is having the time of their lives. What a show so far!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This has the potential to be the best week of wrestling this year


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> That's the best 60 minutes of Pro Wrestling I've seen this year on a weekly show and it's not even remotely close.
> 
> So refreshing after giving RAW a shot on Monday.


This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Rampage the one hour show was better and SmackDown last week with the Reigns and Cena opening and IC title match between Nakamura and Apollo Crews.


Far more action tonight than either. SmackDown is good in comparison to RAW, it has absolutely nothing on a show like this. 

I will say Omega/Christian was the best match overall though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This company doesn’t need Matt Hardy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rampage i can agree with but that Smackdown was good even though the first half hour was just a promo battle.


I just think shit gets hyperbolic is all. Not a bad opening for sure. But for best of the year something memorable needs to happen imo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


RAW doesn't need help looking like shit. Absolutely atrocious program.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> That's the best 60 minutes of Pro Wrestling I've seen this year on a weekly show and it's not even remotely close.
> 
> So refreshing after giving RAW a shot on Monday.


Better than Rampage? You're saying this was better than Rampage?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit, they are utilizing a ton of their top guns today.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Meeeh…wouldn’t put Paul Wight out here


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Londonlaw said:


> It’s ten a Penny over here 🤣


I guess I expected her to sound more pub hooligan and less Emily Blunt


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Matt Hardy and Cassidy?
It’s like ‘curse of the commentator’ where something happens or changes immediately after an observation.

Well done, guys 🙄


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This company doesn’t need Matt Hardy.


Should have went for Jeff instead, then Darby and him could kill each other lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is this the same dude who sang Big Show's original song?*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Far more action tonight than either. SmackDown is good in comparison to RAW, it has absolutely nothing on a show like this.
> 
> I will say Omega/Christian was the best match overall though.


Rampage had 3 title matches in an hour, a title change, an emotional signing, and a hype main event. 

I'm disagreeing hard and disrespectfully... Respectfully lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Better than Rampage? You're saying this was better than Rampage?


Yes. It was superior overall, as good as Omega/Christian was.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is this the same dude who sang Big Show's original song?*


Yeah, same guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Yeah, same guy.


*Good to know he's still alive.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fun show tonight. Absolutely fun.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Freaking QT again…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Everyone for 15 years: Please retire Big Show

2021 AEW: YES! A Big Show match! And with QT!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Why is Big Show still on my tv in 2021??


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

A segment for QT on this show!? Shame.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


RAW does that all on its own.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is this the same dude who sang Big Show's original song?*


Not the original but the later, slower version yes. Brand New Sin was his band.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Guarantee people are flipping the channel. QT/Paul Wight should be elevation feuds


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


Raw does that by itself 🤣


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


The average CW show makes Raw looks like shit


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is so bad


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> The average CW show makes Raw looks like shit


Folk don't like the CW. I thought the Arrowverse DC stuff was well received


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Get these jobbers off my tv


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

After such a great hour…whyyyyyyy. Whyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> The average CW show makes Raw looks like shit


RAW makes the average shit taken look like a Monet though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good segment. I enjoyed it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

QT vs Big Show?!? Take my money.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Embarrassing Big Show is wrestling GOD


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The only good thing I’ll say about QT is that he is decent on the stick and everybody hates the guy, but he takes up way too much airtime and should be a mouthpiece only.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

QT's getting squashed at All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this is an.............. A+ program easily.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, Jade vs Hogan on Rampage.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Put it on the pre show ffs


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Hopefully that match is on the pre show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone for 15 years: Please retire Big Show
> 
> 2021 AEW: YES! A Big Show match! And with QT!


Outside of that I just don't get Paul Wight. Like if getting punked out by Orton was so beneath you, facing QT Marshall even in a win should be too lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i hope everyone in AEW realizes, least in my opinion, that this show thus far is exactly the perfect mix of matches and segments and the transitions have been A +


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

QT shouldn’t be on Dynamite and deginitely shouldn’t be on PPV.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn i hope everyone in AEW realizes, least in my opinion, that this show thus far is exactly the perfect mix of matches and segments and the transitions have been A +


Without a doubt. Everything seems so much crisper tonight. They’re on their game for sure.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Rampage had 3 title matches in an hour, a title change, an emotional signing, and a hype main event.
> 
> I'm disagreeing hard and disrespectfully... Respectfully lol.


Yes, Miro vs the kid who's 1-49 was certainly a gear shifter simply because it was a "title match" 

Nice shoot on the signing, but it was what we all thought it would be, a 3 minute squash match. Baker vs Red Velvet? Solid, not great. Omega vs Christian? Yeah, that was clearly the high of the show and it doesn't even come close. 

We had a title match tonight that certainly blew 2/3 out of the matches you mentioned out of the water, a great performance from Sting/Darby and an excellent match between Sammy and Spears. 

We will agree to strongly disagree and do so respectfully, sure.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

It should have been White vs Comoroto.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Outside of that I just don't get Paul Wight. Like if getting punked out by Orton was so beneath you, facing QT Marshall even in a win should be too lol


Probably AEW just offered him more money, or a better backstage role. Show has been embarrassed repeatedly in his career.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> QT shouldn’t be on Dynamite and deginitely shouldn’t be on PPV.


That benefits of good ol cronyism


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well that segment killed the hot first hour of the show.


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Jade and Kiera to be the next Fire N Flava...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yes, Miro vs the kid who's 1-49 was certainly a gear shifter simply because it was a "title match"
> 
> Nice shoot on the signing, but it was what we all thought it would be, a 3 minute squash match. Baker vs Red Velvet? Solid, not great. Omega vs Christian? Yeah, that was clearly the high of the show and it doesn't even come close.
> 
> ...


No, no we will disagree disrespectfully... Respectfully


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Here at AEW, we don't build things in anticipation just to let the fans down."*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Take this in. QT vs. Paul Wight will be the lowest match on the AllOut PPV card and it has this much build up. If Khan really writes all this by himself, he deserves some credit. WWE has a dozen writers and can´t even make a PPV without seven rematches.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That moment you realize it wasn’t a fart.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd has been on fucking fire.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *"Here at AEW, we don't build things in anticipation just to let the fans down."*
> 
> View attachment 106544
> 
> View attachment 106545


Dude wtf? It wasnt intentional.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


*That takes no effort at all, lol.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The only match I'd wany to see less than QT vs Big Show is Elias vs Van Hammer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeeeeeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck this is awesome. Feels like Attitude Era.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lucha Bros better win that tournament. Them vs Bucks in a cage would be insane.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Probably AEW just offered him more money, or a better backstage role. Show has been embarrassed repeatedly in his career.


Nah backstage I get that. It's just the wrestler portion lol. It's like refusing to be second fiddle to a LeBron or KD, just to go be a bench rider elsewhere.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Martyn said:


> It should have been White vs Comoroto.


 Think he´s still very green. He just looks like a complete badass.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The future: Ricky Starks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. We’re getting Lucha Bros vs Bucks in a steel cage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok steel Cage tag match sounds awesome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This show makes Raw look like shit easily.


Raw would be better if they allowed all signs


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hook looks like he’s 16


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

For a second I thought Taz had his pants pulled up to the nips


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ricky Starks is like a mix of The Rock and a scrawny young Tom Hanks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of interacting with the fans, getting them involved.


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Raw would be better if they allowed all signs


Holy shit! This was hilarious!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DAMN now AEW even acknowledge the interference problem in the Young Bucks matches with a steelcage match. Bowdown from me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hobbs to big for overalls


3venflow said:


> Lucha Bros better win that tournament. Them vs Bucks in a cage would be insane.


Yes blood and ripped Lucha masks is a good recipe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taz' son walking back LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit this show is moving faster than Ric Flair on Lacey Evans!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Lucha Bros better win that tournament. Them vs Bucks in a cage would be insane.


Insane is an understatement, Fenix may kill himself.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pac is so good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No, no we will disagree disrespectfully... Respectfully


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay episode is starting to lose a bit of steam. Show/QT segment was alright. Starks segment was weak. PAC/Andrade promo was OK. Show has cooled down a bit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i can do with Penelope's fine ass


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Lol Starks looks like he should be carrying the world title belt around


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


>


That's more like it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"A lot to 'un-PAC' there." I see what you did there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn Penelope getting even hotter


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another segment where Andrade talks in spite of having a manager to prevent that exact thing from happening.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa? YES!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

QT Marshall, Factory Scrubs, Andrade. They're really bringing out the trash in the 2nd hour.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't believe Penelope is engaged to that geek Kip. Good for him! Lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Prosper WAKE UP!*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says but I just love hearing Andrade speak.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I usually dont like old timers but I am looking fwd to see Wight wrestle - and knowing he aint going to put someone over (all he did in WWE) is even better


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Another segment where Andrade talks in spite of having a manager to prevent that exact thing from happening.*


Let him keep talking. It will only make him better. If he never has to talk there is no incentive to actually improve his English.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rosa looks like she has a bandage on her butt cheek


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Another segment where Andrade talks in spite of having a manager to prevent that exact thing from happening.*


It's weird as somebody who can't speak another language it's hard too criticize his English. But I always find it surprising when athletes compete in a different country and don't try to get at least a conversational fluency in the given language.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

After this it's likely Jericho vs MJF. Overall this show has been excellent. I have actually no complaints.... a miracle, i know lmfao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Penelope's leather pants and lingerie ring gear really putting her at a disadvantage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> I usually dont like old timers but I am looking fwd to see Wight wrestle - and knowing he aint going to put someone over (all he did in WWE) is even better


When the win is QT does it matter? Y'all be stretching to say positive things lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That first kick knocked the wind out of Penelope, she's done.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Doesn't Sammy G use the GTS as a move?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Cookie Monster on the door dash commercial. That essentially confirms Punk for Friday!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> I can't believe Penelope is engaged to that geek Kip. Good for him! Lmao


Still an upgrade from Jelly Nutella.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Doesn't Sammy G use the GTS as a move?


from the torture rack position instead of a fireman's carry. But yeah, he should probably change it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Still an upgrade from Jelly Nutella.


For sure.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> I don't care what anyone says but I just love hearing Andrade speak.


Agree. I think it’s pretty cool. Part of his character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's weird as somebody who can't speak another language it's hard too criticize his English. But I always find it surprising when athletes compete in a different country and don't try to get at least a conversational fluency in the given language.


*As someone who's bilingual, I have no problem doing it. It's lazy and annoying.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> from the torture rack position instead of a fireman's carry. But yeah, he should probably change it


Thanks. I figured after seeing it today.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rosa should never lose in Texas but I hate seeing Penelope lose. Feels like Penelope and Bunny are designated eye candy jobbers


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr316 said:


> Still an upgrade from Jelly Nutella.


Oh shit I totally forgot about that. That IS an upgrade! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay Conti's hot ass needs to come back on my screen soon lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The most surprising thing about Thunder Rosa I found out about her is she has a 18 year old son


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd better sing Judas, otherwise Jericho will pull a Steve Austin: he’ll take his ball and go home.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *As someone who's bilingual, I have no problem doing it. It's lazy and annoying.*


See you earned the right, for me I got to stick to strange lol.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Not a fan of Paul White or QT Marshall getting TV time, never mind a PPV match! Hopefully it’s quick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hard to predict main event. Trad booking says Jericho after losing twice to MJF and being put through hell by him. But MJF never really loses plus Sammy beat Spears so I dunno.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes in women's wrestling there are moves that aren't possible for men... O_O


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Arn: "In AEW, things happen fast". 

Yup, sums up today.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> The most surprising thing about Thunder Rosa I found out about her is she has a 18 year old son


That teen mom shit pays off sometimes. Now she free of child rearing already.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol god Brock Anderson is not ready to be on tv, his body looks terrible, his in ring work is still green, can we please slow down with the fucking nepotism already? I feel like at this rate Matt Hardy's son is gonna have a match on here in no time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice transition


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Things are coming crashing down? Hogan confirmed for All Out.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn they gonna let Black murder Arns son


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Arn wants his son to die? 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Malakai Black needs to kill this jobber


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Black and Brock look so totally opposite in that photo LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The question is does Cody make it back in time to get his win back at All Out or does Black kill Dustin at All Out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You signed your son up to his early death, Arn. LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Brock gonna die


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Who the fuck wants to see Brock anderson again?!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Black is going to kick that ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> You signed your son up to his early death, Arn. LOL


Must still pay his life insurance


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage card is weak but we all know why.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I reckon there will be a CM Punk tease from commentary at the end.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

QT and Big Show really killed my vibe lol. I’m still pissed.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not very good matches for Rampage so they better have Punk open the show


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Weak card Friday. Oh well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“Darby Allin is so close to becoming the best in the world!!”


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else notice Cody is constantly taking time off and takes some kind of beatdown before he leaves? then he returns and gets his win back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro and Eddie? Oh shit, that's hype!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro vs Eddie, aw yeah.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Serve God everyday and serve my hot wife every night” 😂 Miro is awesome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i'll just say this now even before the main event, tonight is/was an A+ show. Excellent. I have literally no complaints for once.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> “Darby Allin is so close to becoming the best in the world!!”


Lol that was so random, in what way exactly? People have said Darby is good but best in the world? i've never heard anyone say that.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Redeemer wants to talk 🥸


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Cody is constantly taking time off and takes some kind of beatdown before he leaves? then he returns and gets his win back.


Yup we all notice lol. He know he ain't slick.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Malakai Black needs to kill this jobber


They should add a stipulation that winner needs to buy loser some proper wrestling pants, cause Anderson wears the most hideous jobber pants.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Cody is constantly taking time off and takes some kind of beatdown before he leaves? then he returns and gets his win back.


I wonder if he will dye his hair black again


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh shit and thinking about it, Miro/Kingston probably leads to Miro/Moxley All Out? If so, I'm completely on board. Hell, I'm on bard with Miro/Kingston All Out if that's where we're heading.

Finally Miro's not wrestling jobbers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I wonder if he will dye his hair black again


His voice needs to quiver first.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> See you earned the right, for me I got to stick to strange lol.


*The benefits of living in California and wanting to talk to Latinas by any means necessary, lol.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> They should add a stipulation that winner needs to buy loser some proper wrestling pants, cause Anderson wears the most hideous jobber pants.


Shit looks like it came right out of the 80's, i get you wanna pay homage to your daddy but god damn those are some ugly retro looking trunks son.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pretty clear that AEW are already super high on Garcia. I think he'll push Mox before losing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley shootin!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The show is flowing very well. Not many low points besides the usual young bucks match ending.*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Space Jam outfits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holu shit, Moxley 💣💣💣


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Cody is constantly taking time off and takes some kind of beatdown before he leaves? then he returns and gets his win back.


I'm cool with that. If he's on tv every week then people will complain that he is taking up too much time. I don't think he will get his win back with this feud.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Brock Anderson looks more like Seann William Scott from Rundown, than a pro wrestler.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm cool with that. If he's on tv every week then people will complain that he is taking up too much time. I don't think he will get his win back with this feud.


Cody always gets his win back.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Mox building an army? Punk and Bryan?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Fire promo by Mox


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember Jon, 

"Roman made you leave the company"- Cena LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing promo by Mox. DAMN.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This seems like MJF's 3rd match in almost a year on Dynamite, dude never wrestles.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> This seems like MJF's 3rd match in almost a year on Dynamite, dude never wrestles.


It is. They just showed his total record in the company as 14-2.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MJF should get on the mic and just make loud obnoxious noises just so the fans can't even sing it for him.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Filling Jericho ego even more lmao


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

They really love Garcia, dude is still not even contracted and he's getting the main event of Rampage too.....crazy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The fans are actually doing a decent job singing Judas. It could've been much worse lol.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Start was terrible


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Took them a minute but the crowd got in sync lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll give them that, it paid off. Good atmosphere.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow they pulled it off flawlessly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GOOSEBUMPS MAN.... WHAT A MOMENT!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Wow they pulled it off flawlessly


You heard that beginning right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how it got significantly louder at the parts more people knew


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Hats off to the crowd I didnt think they would manage it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I can´t tell where they are going with Moxley. Just badass or heel turn?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> You heard that beginning right?


Lol yeah they was lost at the beginning like "Wait oh this is really hardy without the song playing".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm feeling a Jericho win here then a Loser Leaves Town type match at All Out to end IC vs Pinnacle.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Took them a few seconds to get in sync but my God that was a great moment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I can´t tell where they are going with Moxley. Just badass or heel turn?


I'm going with..planting the seeds now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah they was lost at the beginning like "Wait oh this is really hardy without the song playing".


They got it together. But it looked like it was going to die at first


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this not on ppv? all this build to do the payoff on tv?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HaHa, that was hilarious


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now that was great 😂


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love MJF but not sure I can think of a wrestler that looks less tough. Miz only guy I can think of. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why didn't they have this Jericho/MJF match at the PPV? A lot of build for just ending on the weekly show.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't see a clean ending here some fuckery to push the pay off to all out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is this not on ppv? all this build to do the payoff on tv?


Shit why is this storyline 9 months long when it has helped nobody lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That was a fucking moment


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd like to know why MJF has a Brock Lesnar deal where he never has to wrestle, dude has had a total of like 3 matches this year.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice callback to Austin and Rock there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I know the first thing any producer of live tv would do is immediately broadcast whatever the guy who just stole a camera is filming...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm feeling a Jericho win here then a Loser Leaves Town type match at All Out to end IC vs Pinnacle.


Fozzy touring in September, so I guess he will be away then. Then they tour UK around December and Australia in February.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So far the show has been okay this is what happens when you don't do a bunch of 20 or 30 minute matches that's why


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can MJF please injure Jericho's throat (of course not in reality) so he can not use it this Friday?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh, East Coast time is brutal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF should win this match to end this between them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is taking away the Judas Effect really gonna do any good when the guy has like 3 finishers? He'll just win with the walls of Jericho or the Codebreaker.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, the crowd loves Jericho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love MJF using the most old school of pro wrestling moves, the ARMBAR~!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF should grab Jericho's arm and give himself the judas effect


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jericho moving well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MJF did a whack ass version of The Rock's camera spot against Steve Austin at Backlash '99.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428171984702164996*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

There's zero reason for MJF to lose this. He needs to get away from Jericho. Just end it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How the fuck are these fans still so damn hot and loud? they've been going loud for like 2 hours straight, i don't know how they have voices left..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap, the salt of the earth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> How the fuck are these fans still so damn hot and loud? they've been going loud for like 2 hours straight, i don't know how they have voices left..


And to top it off, wasnt there a taping before this? if so, holy shit


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Russo has poisoned my mind. I keep thinking someone will turn on Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a hot fucking crowd Houston is today. Wow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> How the fuck are these fans still so damn hot and loud? they've been going loud for like 2 hours straight, i don't know how they have voices left..


It's the one benefit of AEW having the goodwill of it's fans. They want to enjoy themselves therefore it's easier to get into the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think MJF's only actual singles loss was to Mox right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> And to top it off, wasnt there a taping before this? if so, holy shit


Yeah these people aren't human lol.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Jericho's been looking much better in the ring recently.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

This has been one of the best crowds I've ever seen they've been white hot for nearly 2 hours nonstop


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> When the win is QT does it matter? Y'all be stretching to say positive things lol


please no


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I think MJF's only actual singles loss was to Mox right?


Yup and Mox broke the stip of no Paradigm Shift to beat him.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> How the fuck are these fans still so damn hot and loud? they've been going loud for like 2 hours straight, i don't know how they have voices left..


Liquor and stocking up on it before last call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> It's the one benefit of AEW having the goodwill of it's fans. They want to enjoy themselves therefore it's easier to get into the show


I swear i think part of it is just to spite WWE. I feel like they would be hot and loud for almost anything. Put Peter Avalon out here vs Joey Janella and people would be going absolutely nuts like it was Rock vs Hogan.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i think part of it is just to spite WWE. I feel like they would be hot and loud for almost anything. Put Peter Avalon out here vs Joey Janella and people would be going absolutely nuts like it was Rock vs Hogan.


NXT used to have louder crowds than the main WWE PPV's too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> please no


You reached it happens


SAMCRO said:


> I swear i think part of it is just to spite WWE. I feel like they would be hot and loud for almost anything. Put Peter Avalon out here vs Joey Janella and people would be going absolutely nuts like it was Rock vs Hogan.


Maybe
I think folk just harder on main roster WWE than elsewhere


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow finally MJF gets his win. Now please no more IC vs Pinnacle!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Really, really glad MJF won.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow MJF wins clean


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The right man won, Now for the love of god GET MJF AWAY FROM JERICHO!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very good main event. Right guy won.

Overall excellent episode of Dynamite. That first hour was awesome. Second hour not as strong, but still good overall.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And nothing was gained for MJF


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Decent match. Jericho put him over well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great fucking 2 hour. Thumbs up! A++


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Speaking of flat finishes, jeez. That killed the crowd.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Sammy getting his revenge over Spears, MJF beating Jericho. Feels like a revenge win for PnP over FTR may be the last match in this feud? Or is there one last 5 v 5 in it with losing faction dissolving?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn Jericho cheated and still lost.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Jericho’s uses his bat but Judas Effect no lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t complain. Great show tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Props to Jericho putting over the younger guy by submission. Solid match.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

WOW, I was not expecting a finish let alone that one.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Speaking of flat finishes, jeez. That killed the crowd.*


Place would be going nuts if Sammy was last


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Speaking of flat finishes, jeez. That killed the crowd.*


Agreed, they were legit not happy but good for MJF, he needed that after all, he was sipping on toilet juice not long ago.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed, they were legit not happy but good for MJF, he needed that after all he was sipping on toilet juice not long ago.


*I agree, that finish should've just been executed better. AEW needs agents.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Surely he could have used the Judas Effect as the ref wasn't looking.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol at Ross pluging in next Dynamite at the end and not Rampage. 

Great match btw.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Guessing MJF will be at Rampage to gateway a certain ‘conquering hero’ 🤔


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ending was a bit dumb imo, i mean why didn't Jericho hit the Judas Effect? ref wasn't looking, or he could've used the Codebreaker, he stood there like he had no other moves left without the Judas Effect, plus you got a bat just hit him in the fucking head.....


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was a great main event. This feud has served MJF well. Job done for Jericho. Hope they move on now.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

What's wrong with the finish? They were working on his arm during all 5 labours. It makes perfect sense it ends with Jericho being tapped out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's show felt like a ppv.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Fozzy start touring Sep 2nd, 3 days before All out, so makes sense to end it tonight.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Great show tonight. Even the ad breaks dont feel as bad on Dynamite, they place them really well so the show doesn't lose momentum.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Ending was a bit dumb imo, i mean why didn't Jericho hit the Judas Effect? ref wasn't looking, or he could've used the Codebreaker, he stood there like he had no other moves left without the Judas Effect, plus you got a bat just hit him in the fucking head.....


To respect the stipulation and add to the story of the match? Hitting a Judas Effect would kill the match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Martyn said:


> What's wrong with the finish? They were working on his arm during all 5 labours. It makes perfect sense it ends with Jericho being tapped out.


Yeah, I think the finish was good. Jericho fighting out of it and getting a pin, only for MJF to roll back into it and tap Jericho out. After having the arm worked over not just over the last several weeks, but in the match itself. That's psychology and storytelling done right.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jericho is class the way he puts people over - but I wanted to see MJF win only be shenanigans


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, I think the finish was good. Jericho fighting out of it and getting a pin, only for MJF to roll back into it and tap Jericho out. After having the arm worked over not just over the last several weeks, but in the match itself. That's psychology and storytelling done right.


Exactly. Lol at guys here complaining they should hire agents😅


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sammy vs Spears stole the show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Martyn said:


> To respect the stipulation and add to the story of the match? Hitting a Judas Effect would kill the match.


Lol to respect the rules after he just cheated by using a baseball bat? I'd rather take his eblow than a steel baseball bat.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Old Jericho never woulda hesitated to break the stip there. He's lost his edge, the torch has been passed, and now it's MJF's time.

Maybe.

Feels strange for the babyface to go through hell and still lose though. Maybe Sammy's story is the compensation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I demand a fucking permanent ban if ONE MOTHERFUCKER COMPLAINED ABOUT STING NO-SELLING THE TABLE BUMP!!

WOOOOO!!!!

GODDAMN STING IS BACK ON TNT AND I MAY AS WELL HAVE BEEN 14 YEARS OLD AGAIN!!!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol to respect the rules after he just cheated by using a baseball bat? I'd rather take his eblow than a steel baseball bat.


Dude, you'd have everybody complaining if he'd use the finisher. Its burning the stipulation. It wouldnt made sense and his hesitation at the end actually played a role in the finish. Great storytelling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If someone complained, out them and tag me in their post. I’ll pay the forum to ban their asses. Haha


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I demand a fucking permanent ban if ONE MOTHERFUCKER COMPLAINED ABOUT STING NO-SELLING THE TABLE BUMP!!
> 
> WOOOOO!!!!
> 
> GODDAMN STING IS BACK ON TNT AND I MAY AS WELL HAVE BEEN 14 YEARS OLD AGAIN!!!


I'm calling a spade a spade and saying he should have sold the table bump.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm calling a spade a spade and saying he should have sold the table bump.


It’s pro wrestling. It’s Sting. It’s what makes pro wrestling special.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> It’s pro wrestling. It’s Sting. It’s what makes pro wrestling special.


Hey, I'm a fan of Sting, but I'm going to hold everyone to the same standard, that's something that's not going to change.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moxley was spitting fire tonight. Even when he has nothing much going on, he still rules on the mic.

If Miro faces and beats Eddie, could we get Mox vs. Miro for the TNT title? Can think of few people who could credibly beat the Redeemer, but Mox is one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428170579413245954


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I thought Mox was rambling a bit to be honest, he’s done better promos.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great 1st hour. A+ all around.
Top of 2nd hour with Big Show and QT sucked. Taz’s crew sucked. Then the episode picked up again with Mox promo, Ford/Rosa, and main event.

Almost an A+ show. Booking was great. Everyone that should have won, won. 

Only 1 quibble was the Sammy match where the 630 after the spot on the steel should have been the finish. Crowd was at maximum juice there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

was able to catch dynamite after all. the new tunnels are much better than the ones before but they seem a little small. Hopefully one day they just have 1 massive epic tunnel in the middle nitro style but better. Anyways it looks better and the new stuff at the top of the stage. Always happy to see more steel. more steel and less led screens. themed structure always for the win.

In short i thought the show was booked well from the segments to the matches. The crowd was really into it. This promotion has been impressive for being new. Was fun seeing the crowd reading the lyrics from their phones and singing along with no tune. of course the show was not perfect and had its faults but lots of good stuff.

AEW is doing a much better job of connecting its fans to the product and engaging them with many little details. More of what the 90s feel was.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> I thought Mox was rambling a bit to be honest, he’s done better promos.



i notice hes doing this in every promo. Just seems like the same thing that goes on way way to long rambling about nothing lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought the Sting table spot was dumb as well. Sure it got the crowd hot and his opponents were moreorless midcard comedy jobbers, but pretty silly.

Really enjoy watching this show though. Great mix of in ring action and promos without outstaying their welcome. Loved Dan Lambert and even QT didn’t piss me off that much although I don’t want to see him in the ring ever. Especially against a knackered looking Big Show. Ending of MJF and Jericho had some flaws sure, but you have to really nitpick to be properly outraged about it. MJF winning at least was the right call.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Selling was completely optional tonight. Sting being double powerbombed through a table and getting back up was egregious, but the Spears Guevara match took it to a ridiculous level. Spike Piledriver? Fine a couple of minutes later. Amazing RKO from the top rope? Kick out. 1440 Senton? Kick out. 

I could understand a bit if it was just Guevara kicking out, maybe he's a guy they want to push, but Spears is a faction lackey/job guy for life and he's kicking out of this shit? Come on. It was as bad as when QT Marshall kicked out of a fucking *Tombstone Piledriver AND Cross Rhodes*. It's a joke. 

I know other shows get hit for having near-falls and finisher spam, but at least they generally save it for the main event guys and major events, not mid-card matches. In AEW the moves don't really seem to mean anything, you can hit the most devastating finisher, the most acrobatic finisher, and the other guy just kicks out of it like it's a sidewalk slam. Why would wrestlers do these high risk, dangerous moves when they don't fucking do anything?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He could've cheated and used his finish, the ref wasn't looking. Smh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Some bullet point overall thoughts:

-Sting looked great. Opening with Moxley/Kingston, and having 2.0 attack them was actually brilliant. Accomplished two things: 1) It set up the match on Rampage. 2) It got more heat on 2.0, which led to a bigger reaction for Sting and Darby kicking their ass. Only thing I didn't like was the no-sell table spot by Sting, but other than that this match was great.

-Sammy/Spears was MOTN. Excellent match, felt competitive, stiff, and the crowd was really into it. It delivered on all fronts. It was a more modern match with high energy done very well. Again, only one thing I didn't like was the 630 kick out, but it was almost made up for by the sick finish of Sammy kneeing Spears in the face, busting him up, and then hitting the GTH(?). I slightly preferred Christian/Omega from Rampage, but honestly this match isn't far behind it, and it's one of the best TV matches of the year.

-Dan Lambert promo was great. Really enjoy his shtick whenever he shows up. Archer coming out only to be attacked by Page and Scorpio was a bit random... but I think it's good they're trying to keep these guys somewhat relevant by having a program.

-Jurassic Express/Young Bucks was a good match. Bucks matches are weird for me. I feel like you see one you've seen the majority of them. That said, when you introduce someone like Lucharsarus into their matches to add that slower big-man dynamic, it adds a layer to their matches that I enjoy. And maybe it's because I was riding high on the first 3 quarter hours of the show, but I actually liked this match. 

Then we hit a point where the show kinda goes downhill. 

-Paul Wight/QT Marshall segment was okay. Felt pretty simple, but I thought the promos were delivered effectively for what was pretty meh material. Show's actually a great mic worker at times, and QT Marshall is decent as well. So I think this segment was fine due to the two guys cutting the promo... but I'd like to see more in this program as the weeks progress. It's fine they didn't blow their load tonight, but let's see where they go from here.

-Baker promo was good as usual. I do want to say though Jamie Hayter... they may actually have something special with her. It's too early to tell for sure, but she looks physically strong (and I've seen older pictures so kudos to her for getting into tip-top shape) and she cut a really good promo. She was also perfect in her role, and her just standing there looking badass while Baker and everyone else did the "D-M-D" thing made her look even more impressive. I'll see how she is in the ring, and while she felt a bit random last week at the end of Rampage, this week they did a great job solidifying her current spot.

-There was an Elite Promo that was average. Nothing to say here.

-Starks segment was maybe the weakest part of the night. He's still pretty bad on the mic, and the face-off they set up never even happened. Should've had Cage fight off Hobbs, and then catch up to Starks at some point. Or at least have them in the same area/room, and Starks escapes. I think this was a let down as I was looking forward to this.

-Thunder Rosa/Penelope was... it was a match. It happened... like an hour ago. I really didn't take anything away from this match. It wasn't bad, it wasn't good, it was just there. Middle of the road.

The rest of the show got back to being GREAT.

-Miro video package was awesome. I wish he'd cut more promos/get to do proper backstage interviews, but I guess I can't deny that these packages are effective. Calling out the BS on Fuego getting a contract even though he lost, thus "not forgiving him" was a bit different from him usually just "forgiving" his opponents. However the bombshell here is WE GETTING MIRO/KINGSTON. Look, Kingston will destroy Miro on the mic if some type of promo battle happens... but Miro will destroy him in the ring and then forgive him so it's all good . Still, as excited as Miro/Kingston gets me, that feels like the appetizer. I'm fully expecting to see Miro/Moxley in the near future, and that's one of the top matches I want to see. So hopefully they treat this like a proper full feud and Miro/Kingston leads into Miro/Moxley.

-Then we get an awesome Jon Moxley promo, probably his best promo since he was champ. Felt like the unhinged epic Jon Moxley that came into AEW. Mox has been cold for a bit I feel like, at least since the Bucks match a few months ago. However this fire promo lit him back up, and got me excited to see his match against whoever the fuck that guy is he's facing. Also, and this ties back into the prior paragraph... Miro/Mox. I'm setting myself up for major disappointment I know when Miro kills Kingston and Mox is busy with someone else so they don't cross paths... but these two promos got me excited.

-Finally the main event with MJF/Jericho was actually really good, dare I say great. I love MJF's style, and I think with the right opponent he's guaranteed to have a great match. He can mesh well with almost anyone. Match against Mox last year was on the best of the year. Match against Sammy this year was one of the best of the year. Match against Cody was pretty good, and Jungle Boy was great. The only thing is, from what I remember his first match with Jericho was kinda weak. I thought probably his weakest singles match, and I really wasn't expecting this one tonight to be good.

Well I was wrong. THIS is wrestling storytelling done right. Everything plays into the story they've told and set up. Psychology wise it makes sense too for MJF going after Jericho's arm due to the damage to it, plus MJF's submission finisher. The ending was very well done. We had some cool spots throughout the match to keep the match in a higher gear. I really appreciate this type of match, especially in wrestling nowadays where we don't see it that much. The right guy won too... maybe if this was a younger Jericho/opponent Jericho going over would've been the right call for the story. However this is a past his prime Jericho still trying to hang with the young guys. He's had two matches with MJF now, and he got beat twice. By pinfall once, and submission the other. Story goes deeper in that Jericho, for as good as he was, can't beat one of the top underhanded guys in the industry right now. Can't win that game anymore. Honestly, the more I think about the more I actually liked this match. There was nothing I really hated about it either like the first two matches (even though I think those two were overall better). Which is another thing... this was just the third best match of the night. That's how strong the show was.

So yeah, excellent episode of Dynamite. I feel like I've been saying this a lot more lately (which is a good thing), but one of the best Dynamites/AEW TV episodes of the year, if not the best. The first hour in particular, I said earlier, was probably the best wrestling hour I've seen this year, and in a long time. I enjoyed Rampage, and while the best match on that show I think beat this one's, as a whole I'd rather watch the first hour of this Dynamite again over all of Rampage. And I REALLY liked Rampage.

Has been a really strong last 5 days for AEW. Well done. And we have Rampage hype for this week with a potential CM Punk return. Can't really ask for more at this point. Even Omega being World Champion and Adam Page not being his opponent at All Out doesn't bother me right now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm calling a spade a spade and saying he should have sold the table bump.


Hell no! It’s Sting. He was pissed and JR had already told the tales of Sting not giving up and having the heart to keep coming.

AND I WAS 14 YEARS OLD AGAIN!! FUCK SELLING FOR 2.0!! IT’S STING!!!!

lol

I’m a kid in a candy store every time the Stinger harkens back those memories. Superhero Sting is alive and well thanks to Tony Khan. My kids getting to see that moment is great lmao


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

For me I just had the same problem I'm tending to have every week with the show recently. My favourite wrestlers I'm barely seeing if at all while TV time is being taken up by chumps instead.

Why would I actually want to see Black, Luchas and Pac having matches when I can get shit like a boring a Big Show challenge featuring QT Fuckwit; a non-starter Team Taz thing; promos from Matt fucking Hardy; and JDS/Arlovski in the ring doing nothing with a loudmouth only to lead to something with 'The men of the year' and Archer? Jesus christ. 

Pac and Luchas are easily some of the most exciting great wrestlers they have and when is the last time they had matches on dynamite?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Best episode in a while. Opening tag match was a lot of fun. Digging the slightly revamped set. I like the more steel based tunnels and the elevated ramp.

Only real complaint is they haven't followed up on Malakai Black enough. At least have him Goldberg squash somebody.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

MEMS said:


> Love MJF but not sure I can think of a wrestler that looks less tough. Miz only guy I can think of.


You don't necessarily need to look tough if you're a chickenshit heel. You can get away with setting up these types of gauntlets, restricting moves, cheating etc. to compensate for not being that intimidating. 

And this coming from a guy who doesn't like "vanilla midgets"--but those are both small and bland wrestlers. MJF's got steeze.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dynamite review 

2.0 vs Darby and Sting was a shit ton of fun. 2.0 have really grown on me since their brief nxt run. Any other tag team and I'd be pissed about no selling a table spot but these lovable dorks are never going to be believable threats. Also that suplex looked like it fucking sucked to take.

Sammy vs spears was enjoyable. Normally I'd gripe about some of those spots. But it's a match involving Shawn spears. It needs smoke and mirrors to keep me engaged. 

Dan Lambert is a treasure. The men of the year are dead. Hopefully Ethan breaks away from sky after the loss.

Bucks vs the express was fun, I bought on a few false finishes. First non weapons bucks match I've enjoyed in months. Post match was fun. Christian sold the fuck out of the OWA.

Hated the show segment. Will give Marshall credit for his reaction however. Quality pissed pants expression.

Skipped the Rosa match. I know I know. But the story is too bare bones. 

Guess it's the bros vs the bucks.

Main event was enjoyable until Aubrey fucked the finish. Enjoyed the camera spot. Loved jericho tapping. End of feud now? Hopefully?

High 7. The fact I Skipped a match and had to sit through qt Marshall knocks off some points


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like Sammy Guevara might avenge Chris Jericho's loss tonight by challenging MJF at All Out.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

So pleased Dan Lambert is being used in AEW, he was excellent in Impact a few years back when they paired him with Lashley (after MvP had left as lashleys manager) and if they can get the mma fighters even for just 1 attraction match then it could be fun, sort of like when Vince gets a celebrity for a WM match.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Very good show 8/10

Sting looked amazing

Sammy vs Shawn Spears was MOTN

Jurassic Express against Young Bucks was good fun

MJF vs Jericho was a lot better than I thought it be, MJF vs Sammy at All Out is gonna be awesome

Only downside I could do without a QT Marshall and Paul Wight feud being on TV keep that shit on Dark lol


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

How deep is this UFC connection going to go? Could be huge for AEW.

Also is it possible the last labour has a 2nd meaning, implying AEW will be doing a sort of soft reset at Rampage and that this episode was the last labour for their Covid era shows that were arguable crap for at least half of the show? Not saying the show was bad, just that they could have done better and now they finally will?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> For me I just had the same problem I'm tending to have every week with the show recently. My favourite wrestlers I'm barely seeing if at all while TV time is being taken up by chumps instead.
> 
> Why would I actually want to see Black, Luchas and Pac having matches when I can get shit like a boring a Big Show challenge featuring QT Fuckwit; a non-starter Team Taz thing; promos from Matt fucking Hardy; and JDS/Arlovski in the ring doing nothing with a loudmouth only to lead to something with 'The men of the year' and Archer? Jesus christ.
> 
> Pac and Luchas are easily some of the most exciting great wrestlers they have and when is the last time they had matches on dynamite?


 I agree with you on Pac. He’s been the most underutilized talent in AEW. They don’t have many guys that are both good promos and great ring workers like Pac. I hope he gets more time.

Honestly with Omega, Punk, Darby, MJF, Sammy, Daniel Bryan, Miro, Moxley, Brit Baker - I don’t think think these jobbers feuds should ever get Dynamite time again. They’ll had enough main event players to fill up 2 hours of Dynamite every week. Hopefully Pac is in that group. And maybe Jay White comes in at some point too


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

AEW continues to put on great shows. The first hour of this week's Dynamite was fire for sure. The opening match up with Sting and Darby vs 2.0 was great. Just seeing Sting in action on TNT again is a sight to behold. Of course, him no selling that table spot sucked like Ultimate Warrior no selling HHH's Pedigree. But the match was still good with the crowd being very hot. Speaking of hot, they continued for the Guevara/Spears match. That match is the match of the night for me. They had some great spots that had me going Wow. The right man won here seeing a babyface Guevara is going to lead to big things in the future. 

Dan Lambert is great on the mic. Curious to see where this thing is going like a celebrity match. Young Bucks/Jurassic Express was a good match too with a lot of shenanigans but the Young Bucks have been putting on great performances lately so it will be interesting to see who they will drop the Titles to. The 2nd hour was kinda weak but I didn't hate it too much. They just had to remind us who was feuding with who so thats fine. MJF/Jericho was a decent match too. I dont hate the result either because I think this was leading to Jericho losing to MJF. Always felt that was the endgame.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll chime in on the Sting no-selling the powerbomb through the table as I am convinced that Sting has been "good-to-go" in the ring for more than a few years now and that he was fully recovered from the "neck injury" sustained in his last WWE match long before he left the WWE. He was good to go and WWE was paying him to be quiet and to stay away from the ring.

Whether the no-selling the powerbomb through the table was believable or not, I believe that it was a necessary statement for Sting to make to the world that he's "good-to-freaking-go".

So I'm fine with it and I freaking popped for it. 

I'll just never forget when Sting first refused to have neck surgery after that incident in the match with Seth Rollins, Sting said in an interview with someone I can't remember who that the injury was something he could naturally recover from and still have one more match and that that's what he was hoping to do because there was still one more match that he wanted to have. I knew from the confidence in Sting's voice right then and there that he was being paid to sit on the sidelines. 

Everything we saw tonight in the Texas Tornado match validated to me that Sting is absolutely good-to-go.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

phatbob426 said:


> I'll chime in on the Sting no-selling the powerbomb through the table as I am convinced that Sting has been "good-to-go" in the ring for more than a few years now and that he was fully recovered from the "neck injury" sustained in his last WWE match long before he left the WWE. He was good to go and WWE was paying him to be quiet and to stay away from the ring.
> 
> Whether the no-selling the powerbomb through the table was believable or not, I believe that it was a necessary statement for Sting to make to the world that he's "good-to-freaking-go".
> 
> ...


Why would wwe do that? They love trotting out old guys for title matches


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Watching Dynamite atm. Maybe i'm just a grumpy git but Spears literally letting Sammy RKO him from the top rope is the kine of thing I do wish AEW would stop. It takes me out of the moment/suspense of disbelief.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Considering how good Sting looked today.. They can get him to work some big short matches . Won't mind CM Punk or Malakai Black vs Sting at all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Why would wwe do that? They love trotting out old guys for title matches


They shelved him, because he ain’t a Vince guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Sting no sells a double powerbomb through a table, gets up double scorpion death drops, then double scorpion death locks 2 guys for the win.
> 
> Tell me how AEW doesn't let old guys embarrass young guys lol


…. Wait until the main event


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> They shelved him, because he ain’t a Vince guy.


Neither is Goldberg


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I really liked this show. Sting was amazing. He must be the best old guy ever. Give him and Darby those tag belts ffs.

Thought mostly everything on the show was good tbh. The matches and some great promos from the likes of Mox. Main event was good until the finish.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Pam's been on Sammy's vlog a bunch and she's super cool.


shows you what people know - judging on snapshot looks alone

Pam is a great gal, smart as a whip too


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> I really liked this show. Sting was amazing. He must be the best old guy ever. Give him and Darby those tag belts ffs.
> 
> Thought mostly everything on the show was good tbh. The matches and some great promos from the likes of Mox. Main event was good until the finish.


Minoru Suzuki and Jushin liger and Terry funk would like a word. Sting looks great right now but he had some terrible in ring years in his later impact runs.

It's easy to look good if you are wrestling part time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

My god, that Moxley promo.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> My god, that Moxley promo.


More unhinged characters need to have kids. Him being tired as fuck added to it big time


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

No fucking way some you dorks are actually complaining because MOTHERFUCKING STING didn’t sell a table bump 

It’s 2021. He’s in a tag match against a couple jobbers ffs. He bounced up and beat his chest like a badass to show HE IS MOTHERFUCKING STING.

It was awesome. Popped the crowd like crazy. Popped me too. Amazing moment. Did you used to get angry when Hogan would Hulk up? What about if the Undertaker sat up? This isn’t a John Cena takes a big move and is fine 5 seconds just because. It was literally the intention of the spot. This is the motherfucking Stinger. You little shits think you can take Sting out? No fucking way. He’s superhuman. He’s the god damn Stinger.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Thought it was an average Dynamite. Looking forward to Rampage though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> And nothing was gained for MJF


imagine having this opinion for real


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> Minoru Suzuki and Jushin liger and Terry funk would like a word. Sting looks great right now but he had some terrible in ring years in his later impact runs.
> 
> It's easy to look good if you are wrestling part time


Riiight… i’m sure every old wrestling in their 60s would look that great, all they need is a part time schedule.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Riiight… i’m sure every old wrestling in their 60s would look that great, all they need is a part time schedule.


Terry funk can attest to that actually


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> Terry funk can attest to that actually


So one guy. If it’s easy then you should have a long list?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> So one guy. If it’s easy then you should have a long list?


Come on man it's no secret that the older you get the harder it is to wrestle top quality matches weekly. Even flair dropped way off post 2008 and his style was less explosive as stings

Sting has had the benefit of working tag matches. He is not going to be wrestling 30 minute one on one wars. Or wrestling the schedule the best friends work or the bucks for example due to being 62


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> More unhinged characters need to have kids. Him being tired as fuck added to it big time


Heel Moxley is coming - now they're getting guys in who can match and probably supercede his crowd reactions, they can deal with it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428170579413245954
Love that he's talking about Daniel Garcia yet could quite easily be talking about Punk or Bryan too. As well as taking shots at Hangman and Christian.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> How the fuck are these fans still so damn hot and loud? they've been going loud for like 2 hours straight, i don't know how they have voices left..


I was at Rampage in Pittsburgh on Friday, and to AEW's credit, they managed to keep the crowd hot all night. We even had 2 hrs of dark matches before the show and that didn't matter.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> No fucking way some you dorks are actually complaining because MOTHERFUCKING STING didn’t sell a table bump
> 
> It’s 2021. He’s in a tag match against a couple jobbers ffs. He bounced up and beat his chest like a badass to show HE IS MOTHERFUCKING STING.
> 
> It was awesome. Popped the crowd like crazy. Popped me too. Amazing moment. Did you used to get angry when Hogan would Hulk up? What about if the Undertaker sat up? This isn’t a John Cena takes a big move and is fine 5 seconds just because. It was literally the intention of the spot. This is the motherfucking Stinger. You little shits think you can take Sting out? No fucking way. He’s superhuman. He’s the god damn Stinger.


Jesus Christ lol. Calm down.

Doesn’t matter if it’s mOthErfuckin StIng!~~, Barry motherfucking Horowitz or the T-motherfucking-1000, it was still a little unnecessary. I guess because Sting is now superhuman we can expect him to go for a title?

Aside from that, yeah Sting legitimately looked great for an old fella.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Come on man it's no secret that the older you get the harder it is to wrestle top quality matches weekly. Even flair dropped way off post 2008 and his style was less explosive as stings
> 
> Sting has had the benefit of working tag matches. He is not going to be wrestling 30 minute one on one wars. Or wrestling the schedule the best friends work or the bucks for example due to being 62


Speaking of, Flair and Foley had a great and violent match in TNA. Flair was in his 60s here!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was a really good episode but everything before Cm Punk debut will feel average until it happens. I am glad the wait is almost over and we can move forward with being excited for AEW as a whole without any anticipation and uncertainty.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> It was a really good episode but everything before Cm Punk debut will feel average until it happens. I am glad the wait is almost over and we can move forward with being excited for AEW as a whole without any anticipation and uncertainty.


As soon as Punk debuts, you can look forward to the Daniel Bryan hype and then the Adam Cole/Pete Dunne/Bray Wyatt potential hype.

Going to be a crazy few months


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

sim8 said:


> As soon as Punk debuts, you can look forward to the Daniel Bryan hype and then the Adam Cole/Pete Dunne/Bray Wyatt potential hype.
> 
> Going to be a crazy few months


I think Dunne stays with WWE. I would love to have him in AEW though. I'm also unsure about Cole tbh. He teased like as if he was staying with WWE in Upupdowndown yesterday. Could be an older taped version.

Also smaller but good signings such as Murphy and Ruby Soho could be great for midcard. Iconics and Lana are also a possibility.

I will be excited for all these talents coming in but in all honesty, there won't be this much hype for any of them as much as it has been for Punk. Mainly because he has stayed away for so long. Bryan and Wyatt debuts will be magic but it will not have me counting days.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> I think Dunne stays with WWE. I would love to have him in AEW though. I'm also unsure about Cole tbh. He teased like as if he was staying with WWE in Upupdowndown yesterday. Could be an older taped version.
> 
> Also smaller but good signings such as Murphy and Ruby Soho could be great for midcard. Iconics and Lana are also a possibility.
> 
> I will be excited for all these talents coming in but in all honesty, there won't be this much hype for any of them as much as it has been for Punk. Mainly because he has stayed away for so long. Bryan and Wyatt debuts will be magic but it will not have me counting days.


I have a feeling Cole is coming. He always spoke about how Punk has inspired him and he can see how NXT guys are being treated on the main roster so he may be tempted to jump to AEW to wrestle Punk. But these are just my own personal assumptions. Let's see. 

You're right about them all except Bryan. He is just as big as Punk for me. 

Exciting times ahead!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

sim8 said:


> I have a feeling Cole is coming. He always spoke about how Punk has inspired him and he can see how NXT guys are being treated on the main roster so he may be tempted to jump to AEW to wrestle Punk. But these are just my own personal assumptions. Let's see.
> 
> You're right about them all except Bryan. He is just as big as Punk for me.
> 
> Exciting times ahead!


Definitely. Bryan is just as big for me as a wrestler I like. But for a return, Punk is bigger right now by a wide margin. I mean we watched Bryan's return to wrestling and watched him in WM mainevent this year. Seeing Punk again after so damn long is more special for me right now.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

6/10. Not sure why Spears and 2.0 have been on the last couple of weeks, while more talented wrestlers aren’t. Those two should only be on YouTube


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I agree with you on Pac. He’s been the most underutilized talent in AEW. They don’t have many guys that are both good promos and great ring workers like Pac. I hope he gets more time.
> 
> Honestly with Omega, Punk, Darby, MJF, Sammy, Daniel Bryan, Miro, Moxley, Brit Baker - I don’t think think these jobbers feuds should ever get Dynamite time again. They’ll had enough main event players to fill up 2 hours of Dynamite every week. Hopefully Pac is in that group. And maybe Jay White comes in at some point too


the problem with Pac and Lucha bros is a pac still lives in the uk and with covid its tough to book him consistently and LB arent inked to exclusive deals


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ayres said:


> 6/10. Not sure why Spears and 2.0 have been on the last couple of weeks, while more talented wrestlers aren’t. Those two should only be on YouTube


Mini program for Darby before the big one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the Wight vs. QT angle could be effective if it has one conclusion.

Wight chokeslams QT for an easy win.
Wight uses his punch to KO Solo
Wight uses his punch to KO Comoroto

Anthony Ogogo returns and knocks out Wight with a single punch. The visual would be great and announce Ogogo's return from injury in a major way.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The amount of WWE fans that flock to AEW Twitter page and cry is hilarious.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428364606045523971


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> imagine having this opinion for real


What was gained for MJF from this storyline?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What was gained for MJF from this storyline?


I'm not gonna go into a 5 million page debate with you mate

but he just beat a 30 year veteran again - ie> he has his number / a former AEW champ

Jericho has beaten Gage, the Juice, Spears, Wardlow, the Inner Circle has beaten the Pinnacle - but at the end, everytime its MJF vs Jericho - Jericho cannot beat him

it puts him as one of the top guys of AEW

if you think its insignificant, thats fine - but they story they've been telling of Hercules overcoming the odds, the hero winning at the end, the crowd singing the entrance music... and MJF still beats him?

thats mega gains IMO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I'm not gonna go into a 5 million page debate with you mate
> 
> but he just beat a 30 year veteran again - ie> he has his number / a former AEW champ
> 
> ...


MJF has already beat him. Being in a 9 month shitty story doesn't make getting another win worth it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> MJF has already beat him. Being in a 9 month shitty story doesn't make getting another win worth it.


ok... for ME it makes it worth it

if its not the same for YOU - then that is ok

and if you feel like speaking on behalf of fans - go right ahead   

but I'm pretty happy with this story and how it ended (or is going) + think MJF gained a lot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok... for ME it makes it worth it
> 
> if its not the same for YOU - then that is ok
> 
> ...


9 months and more (because it's not likely over yet) is just so fucking much. This feud could've used them becoming the tag champs or something to justify Jericho getting in bed with an obvious shit bag heel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Prosper WAKE UP!*


Lol couldn't watch live unfortunately, still catching up on replies, etc. from yesterday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> 9 months and more (because it's not likely over yet) is just so fucking much. This feud could've used them becoming the tag champs or something to justify Jericho getting in bed with an obvious shit bag heel.


win the tag belts and then lose them when they disagree, right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol couldn't watch live unfortunately, still catching up on replies, etc. from yesterday


*Thunder Rosa got a lot of crowd support yesterday.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Thunder Rosa got a lot of crowd support yesterday.*


Hell Yeah, haven't got to her match yet but looking forward to it, I saw she dropped in the rankings and that Statlander is ahead of her though so no Rosa/Britt at All Out 

Maybe Full Gear or Arthur Ashe Stadium though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Hell Yeah, haven't got to her match yet but looking forward to it, I saw she dropped in the rankings and that Statlander is ahead of her though so no Rosa/Britt at All Out
> 
> Maybe Full Gear or Arthur Ashe Stadium though


*It's unfortunate that the women's division is so underwhelming outside of the top top women.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> win the tag belts and then lose them when they disagree, right?


Something. But Jericho recruiting an obvious scumbag, accomplishing nothing with him, then this backwards in danger fallout was just.. eh eh lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Something. But Jericho recruiting an obvious scumbag, accomplishing nothing with him, then this backwards in danger fallout was just.. eh eh lol.


mate - they were a tag team

its what set the whole thing off with Sammy 

remember when they all faced each other in the inner circle?

PnP / Sammy Hager and Jericho / MJF for a shot at the titles

they just didn't win - cause that's a trope


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's unfortunate that the women's division is so underwhelming outside of the top top women.*


I like Statlander and think she's very good but would have much preferred Rosa at All Out. Deeb is always injured, Riho is always out (this time due to Covid vaccine side effects), Jade Cargill is crazy protected.

They just need like 2-3 more top women or women that could be at the top. Ruby Soho could be one possibly. Tessa Blanchard needs to be a lock eventually.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Excited to see where MJF goes from here tbh. 

That's only his 2nd single match of the year and he hasn't lost a singles match since he lost to Moxley for the world title, 11 months ago. 

Almost as if he's become a special attraction of some kind where the next big face defeats him or he continues on this path and way of booking until he eventually becomes the one who takes the title off of Page.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate - they were a tag team
> 
> its what set the whole thing off with Sammy
> 
> ...


Missing my point. If Jericho is going to get the obvious scumbag MJF, MJF being in the inner circle should've accomplished something positive for the group. That way Jericho has some space to not look stupid. Story as it is Jericho just looks dumb as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I like Statlander and think she's very good but would have much preferred Rosa at All Out. Deeb is always injured, Riho is always out (this time due to Covid vaccine side effects), Jade Cargill is crazy protected.
> 
> They just need like 2-3 more top women or women that could be at the top. Ruby Soho could be one possibly. Tessa Blanchard needs to be a lock eventually.


*Stratlander's not bad perse, but she's an underwhelming opponent to have a feud with because there's no intensity there. She would get annihilated by Britt on the mic and not be able to respond in a convincing manner. It's boring. At least Thunder Rosa can bring passion and history to a feud.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Missing my point. If Jericho is going to get the obvious scumbag MJF, MJF being in the inner circle should've accomplished something positive for the group. That way Jericho has some space to not look stupid. Story as it is Jericho just looks dumb as fuck.


but, that was the story - the snake tried to infiltrate the IC, nobody saw through it except Sammy (so yes, Jericho was dumb here)
at the end he convinced them, and they called MJF out for it

when it looked like he was going to beat their ass, he laughed and said he has been a step before them all along, debut the Pinnacle.

reason was he wants to supplant Jericho in all facets - as the top guy, the top faction, the face of AEW

now with the whole 5 labours and all the matches it was always a 'who is one step ahead program'

Jericho seemingly won it all, until the end where MJF took it all away

that is the story

its a good story 🤷‍♂️ (in my totally subjective opinion, different strokes and all that)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

100th Dynamite episode next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but, that was the story - the snake tried to infiltrate the IC, nobody saw through it except Sammy (so yes, Jericho was dumb here)
> at the end he convinced them, and they called MJF out for it
> 
> when it looked like he was going to beat their ass, he laughed and said he has been a step before them all along, debut the Pinnacle.
> ...


I just don't see anything good about it. From Jericho looking dumb to trust MJF and MJF looking dumb to want to attach himself to the guy who just lost to Orange Cassidy and the faction with no gold. Just dumb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't see anything good about it. From Jericho looking dumb to trust MJF and MJF looking dumb to want to attach himself to the guy who just lost to Orange Cassidy and the faction with no gold. Just dumb.


hey, not gonna argue with you if you didn't like it

happy for you it seems to be moving on now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey, not gonna argue with you if you didn't like it
> 
> happy for you it seems to be moving on now


Think we got at least 2 or 3 more matches. 

FTR vs PnP which I'm all for that

Then probably Jericho vs MJF 3 and a final 5 vs 5


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Think we got at least 2 or 3 more matches.
> 
> FTR vs PnP which I'm all for that
> 
> Then probably Jericho vs MJF 3 and a final 5 vs 5



mmmm - I wonder

we'll see


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Stratlander's not bad perse, but she's an underwhelming opponent to have a feud with because there's no intensity there. She would get annihilated by Britt on the mic and not be able to respond in a convincing manner. It's boring. At least Thunder Rosa can bring passion and history to a feud.*


Yeah its just that Britt will have to go through the whole lineup or at least half of it before losing, she's got Statlander, Riho, Serena Deeb, Tay Conti, and possibly a babyface Jamie Hayter to go through before dropping the gold. So I mean the lesser feuds have to come regardless because Rosa is not winning the gold yet. I'm thinking they do Rosa/Britt 3, have Britt win, then do Rosa/Britt again, where Rosa finally wins the gold sometime next year. So I can see Britt and Rosa having one of those storied lengthy rivalries. Then they could have Jade get her big moment against Rosa later down the line, a woman who can for sure carry Jade to a solid title match. Then maybe have Statlander beat Jade in a female hoss fight when the time comes.

But yeah I agree there aren't many women on AEW's roster that can work a mic. Jamie Hayter sounded awesome last night (we'll see if its a constant thing) and Red Velvet sounded good against Britt. But other than those 2 and Rosa, there really isn't anyone that can hang with Britt on the mic and bring that level of energy that's needed. Women in general are just not very good on the mic unless their names are Becky Lynch, Thunder Rosa, Mickie James, or Britt Baker.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

taker_2004 said:


> You don't necessarily need to look tough if you're a chickenshit heel. You can get away with setting up these types of gauntlets, restricting moves, cheating etc. to compensate for not being that intimidating.
> 
> And this coming from a guy who doesn't like "vanilla midgets"--but those are both small and bland wrestlers. MJF's got steeze.


Agree to an extent. Like I said I’m a big fan. But I don’t see a main event guy with him when you look at the talent they’ve got.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man last night's show was incredible. Felt like a PPV.

-The 2.0 beatdown on Moxley and Kingston was very well done and sets up what's to come on Rampage. These guys are jobbers but they did GREAT. Sting popping up after going through the table was a mark out moment for me. That was awesome. Darby taking that bump into the ceiling backstage and walking the railing through the crowd were great moments. Sting turned up heavy in this and the crowd was thunderous. Great ending with the double Scorpion Death Lock. Just a great, great way to start the show. 

-Shawn Spears vs Sammy Guevara was MOTN. Spears promo on Sammy and his fiancée was GOLD lol. "In the Pinnacle you're always on top, but for one night only I'll let you be on top". What a burial 😂 . The match itself was awesome. I was looking forward to this but didn't think they would take it to the level that they did. Sammy was over AF in front of his home crowd. Only negative was that Spears SHOULD NOT have kicked out of that 630 Splash, that should have ended it right there, but Sammy hitting his primary finisher in the GTH was a fitting ending as well. The crowd was so into this. Tully hitting Aubrey with his jacket was hilarious. Fuckin awesome. 

-The Christian Cage/Omega segment was great. Loved the beatdown on Christian. Christian walking into All Out holding gold makes the World title match more interesting. 

-Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks was a BANGER. I mean holy shit JE hasn't looked this good since the early days of AEW. This was their best performance and match to date. The Young Bucks are just so damn good. They have an aura around them right now that makes them feel like a big deal. Loving their title reign and character work right now. They are up there with Roman and Omega for me. The "Thurassic" Express finisher was a thing of BEAUTY. Never seen that move before but as always Excalibur knew exactly what it was LOL. Phenomenal match here that could have easily been on PPV. Now the Top 4 ranked will be in a eliminator tourney for the right to face The Bucks in a Steel Cage as Tony Khan is tired of all the interference. I'm going with Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks in the cage. As far as the Lucha Bros winning? I don't know that one is unpredictable. The Lucha Bros can easily win and the Bucks can easily retain. I'm fine with either outcome.

-Dan Lambert KILLED it out there last night. Unfortunately Archer seems to be feuding with the Men of the Year now, which doesn't seem too interesting. Ethan Page needs to go solo as he was far more interesting in his solo feud with Darby as opposed to this tag team with Scorpio Sky that just isn't working. Solid segment overall here though. 

-Loved the Britt Baker promo. Jamie Hayter made me a fan of her instantly. Her promo skills are upper tier and her accent works perfectly with her phenomenal look. Looking forward to seeing how good she is in the ring. Red Velvet is a worthy opponent, but I'm not a fan of having Red Velvet take another loss right after losing to Britt. All good though. 

-Then we get to QT and Big Show. The show fell off a cliff here. The segment itself was actually pretty decent, but who the hell cares about this? Now we're getting them in a match at All Out? Who TF asked for that?? If that match lasts longer than 90 seconds on PPV I'm gonna have a problem with that. Get QT off of my TV please. 

-Jade Cargill vs Kiera Hogan on Rampage? I'm down for that. If I were Tony I think I'd offer Kiera a contract, she was okay on Impact with Tasha Steelz. The Ricky Starks/Brian Cage segment was weird. They gotta end this feud and have both guys move on.

-Enjoyed the Death Triangle/Andrade segment for what it was. The show started to pick back up here so not too much of a lull. Looking forward to PAC vs Andrade at All Out. Andrade will most certainly be winning via fuckery. PAC is one of the most protected guys on the roster so he'll look good in defeat. Hopefully Andrade steps it up though, he's been kind of underwhelming.

-Black vs Brock? The kid is gonna get murdered. 

-Miro cut another phenomenal promo. The guy is an absolute beast right now and has far surpassed his US title run for me. Miro vs Kingston is exactly what I want to see at All Out. Perfect opponent for Miro. 

-My girl THUNDER ROSA WITH THE HUGE POP!! Texas was loving Rosa last night & Penelope Ford looked stunning in that black lingerie/leather outfit, I mean holy shit Kip is a lucky guy. The match was average though, nothing much to it. Pretty short and dominating for Rosa. 

-Jon Moxley cut one of the best if not THE best promo of his career last night. The content was incredible and once again hints at the rumors of Punk appearing. He was 100% right too. Moxley carried the torch through empty arenas and now everyone wants in on AEW. It really is the hottest promotion, with the best roster in wrestling and the most exciting content. Moxley taking shots at Christian and Hangman was interesting. Loved every minute of this. Because of all the COVID nonsense, it doesn't seem like Tanahashi is gonna make it to All Out, so I don't know what direction they go in with Moxley. 

-Great main event between Jericho and MJF. This was far better than their first match on PPV. Jericho did the right thing and tapped out to the young MJF, thereby putting him over HEAVY. When was the last time Jericho tapped out to anyone? This was huge. MJF won clean too which was awesome in itself. I hope this ends the feud though. FTR and Santana/Ortiz still need to end things, but this should be the end of it...unless they want all these guys on PPV in 3-4 weeks. If that's the case, then I'm okay with one last 5 v 5 match. The losing team needs to break up though. 

Very, very good PPV quality show last night. Would have been a 9.5/10, but QT knocked it down a notch. Can't wait for Rampage. 

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> No fucking way some you dorks are actually complaining because MOTHERFUCKING STING didn’t sell a table bump
> 
> It’s 2021. He’s in a tag match against a couple jobbers ffs. He bounced up and beat his chest like a badass to show HE IS MOTHERFUCKING STING.
> 
> It was awesome. Popped the crowd like crazy. Popped me too. Amazing moment. Did you used to get angry when Hogan would Hulk up? What about if the Undertaker sat up? This isn’t a John Cena takes a big move and is fine 5 seconds just because. It was literally the intention of the spot. This is the motherfucking Stinger. *You little shits think you can take Sting out? No fucking way. He’s superhuman. He’s the god damn Stinger.*


Exactly. Let the Stinger have his Stinger no-sell moments with the chest beating. If you have him, use him for the moments that “all of the former Little Stingers that have grew up to be Big Stingers” (as JR so eloquently pointed out 15 seconds prior to the table spot), and you can seriously create life long fans by playing on THAT particular fans’ own memories.



Erik. said:


> Almost as if he's become a special attraction of some kind where the next big face defeats him or he continues on this path and way of booking until he eventually becomes the one who takes the title off of Page.


Nowwwwww you’re starting to get it. There is a reason why Page and MJF have such little time near each other…



Prosper said:


> -Dan Lambert KILLED it out there last night. Unfortunately Archer seems to be feuding with the Men of the Year now, which doesn't seem too interesting. Ethan Page needs to go solo as he was far more interesting in his solo feud with Darby as opposed to this tag team with Scorpio Sky that just isn't working. Solid segment overall here though.


It’s like I said back when Scorpio first burst on the scene against Jericho: you can dress him up as much as you want, but he has all of the personality of a fire hydrant. He is more vanilla than Chucky T. Even as a shitbag heel, Scorpio still doesn’t have an aggressive, mean bone in his body. Super fucking athletic and fun to watch in-ring, but he’s straight up VANILLA.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> It’s like I said back when Scorpio first burst on the scene against Jericho: you can dress him up as much as you want, but he has all of the personality of a fire hydrant. He is more vanilla than Chucky T. Even as a shitbag heel, Scorpio still doesn’t have an aggressive, mean bone in his body. Super fucking athletic and fun to watch in-ring, but he’s straight up VANILLA.


The guy just doesn't work in any role. I don't think there's a fix for Scorpio Sky. I think the best thing would be to chuck him back in SCU with Kaz.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Exactly. Let the Stinger have his Stinger no-sell moments with the chest beating. If you have him, use him for the moments that “all of the former Little Stingers that have grew up to be Big Stingers” (as JR so eloquently pointed out 15 seconds prior to the table spot), and you can seriously create life long fans by playing on THAT particular fans’ own memories.
> 
> 
> Nowwwwww you’re starting to get it. There is a reason why Page and MJF have such little time near each other…
> ...


Remember the last time Page and MJF faced off?

the casino battle royale where Page was the joker I think - and they had one match thereafter in the leadup to Hangman’s title match

thats a long time to keep your top 2 prospects apart - they have a built-in story from that time


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Best thing for Scorpio is to put him in a mask and re-debut 

give him a mouthpiece and let him ‘go’ in the ring and see if it works


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Scorp is really smooth in the ring and technically fine on the mic but yeah I just can't get into him for whatever reason. Yet, I like Ethan Page a lot. To me, Scorpio reminds me a lot of Kip Sabian, just nothing about him technically wrong but yet just isn't clicking. Maybe they should put those two together when Kip comes back


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Remember the last time Page and MJF faced off?
> 
> the casino battle royale where Page was the joker I think - and they had one match thereafter in the leadup to Hangman’s title match
> 
> thats a long time to keep your top 2 prospects apart - they have a built-in story from that time


Exactly. The battle royale and the finals of the first ever Diamond Ring thing.

It has always been in the cards for the title progression to go Jericho, Mox, Kenny, Hangman, MJF. Then likely Cody and Kenny again as a babyface that puts POS Cody in his place. Lol

But who knows? CM Punk and Daniel Bryan joining the roster are two big enough additions that plans can and should change.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

MJF with the TV camera and Jericho surprisimg him was so hilarious


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Best thing for Scorpio is to put him in a mask and re-debut
> 
> give him a mouthpiece and let him ‘go’ in the ring and see if it works


Nah. People will know it´s him. Mabye an extended run on Impact, where he can define his character, add some layers and become a top star in a smaller pond.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Nah. People will know it´s him. Mabye an extended run on Impact, where he can define his character, add some layers and become a top star in a smaller pond.


yah, this is better


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Thought it was a top show this week

Just wanted to agree with those saying the Sting no sell was great! No selling is an issue with modern wrestling but in this scenario and when it pops the crowd (and me) then who cares lol

Also, yes, MJF v Hangman is the future major rivalry imo. Both at the top fighting it out, once the Elite have had their fill


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Twas a solid show. Good balance of promos and matches. 7.5/10 for me.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

edit nvm


----------

